# (IR) Preparations for the IR, Thread 2



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST

  Here is a copy (subject to further modification) of what the first post will look like on every thread.

  - - -

  TURN 1

  1st Month of the IR

  6th Month of the Oeridian Year

    Wealsun (Common)
    Berrytime (Olven)
    Fox (Nomads)

  3rd Month of the Torilian Year

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar)


  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - -

  * indicates this power has not yet been claimed by anyone

  - - -

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

Alyx - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3
Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, PsychicWarrior 20/ Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4
Black Omega - none yet
Bonedagger - none yet
Dagger - none yet
Darkness - none yet
Mr Draco - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4
Festy Dog - none yet
Forsaken One - none yet
Frigid Spleen - none yet
GnomeWorks - none yet
John Brown - none yet
Kaboom - King Thayadon Fasfani of the Sky-Sea League (PC, Avariel, wizard/fighter of unknown levels, alignment unknown) PL 2
Kalanyr - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One  (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10/ Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5
Lynux - Talice Kellen (PC, elven, rogue of unknown level, evil) PL 2
Maudlin - none yet
Lord Melkor (Talos) - none yet
Rhialto - none yet
Serpenteye - The God Emperor of the Dark Union  (PC, Human, classes unknown, evil) PL 3
Turrosh Mak - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2
Valkys - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3
William Ronald - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3
Zelda - none yet

  - - -

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS

  Mordenkainen the Magnificent
  Bigby
  Tenser

  (Under Construction)

  - - -

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES

  (NOTE: 2 or more people can claim the same group of Planars without a problem - claims CAN overlap here ... and only here.)

  Angels (Planars of the Seventh Heaven, good) claimed by Yours Truly, PL unknown

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see below
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see below
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see below

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see below
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see below

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see below

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race   
  Efreeti (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race   
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES

  Church of Toril (If played by current player)
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by current player)
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by current player)
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by current player)

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF GREYSPACE

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (Spelljamming dwarves, neutral and good) PL 25
  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15  
  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming gith and gith mercenaries, neutral) PL 20 
  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (Spelljamming gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10
  Illithid of Greyspace (Spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25
  Neogi of Greyspace (Spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE ON THE WORLD OF OERTH, BUT WHO ARE NOT SHOWN ON THE MAP OF THE FLANAESS

  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 10
  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 35
  Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, genies, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40 
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22
  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (northwest just off-map) PL 40
  Storm-Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky) (far northwest off-map) PL 35
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 18
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 30

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE WEST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (KNOWN AS THE BAKLUNISH WEST)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE WESTERN AND SOUTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE SHELDOMAR VALLEY AND ADJACENT COASTLAND AREAS)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  County of Ulek (Gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (Dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4
  Free City of Dyvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7
  Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) PL 5 (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne)
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Kingdom of Celene (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5
   *  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good)  PL 2
  Domain of Highfolk (High elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6
  Peoples of the Kron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good)  PL 3
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (Gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3

  - - -

  THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian humans, flannae humans, suel humans, neutral) PL 4
  Duchy of Tenh (In hiding - oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by the Hold of Stonefist) PL none
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  *  Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3
  *  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Sunndi (In hiding - oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good - occupied by Acererak and his minions) PL none

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Adri Forest (High elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  *  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest  (If released from the artifact’s hold - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 4
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4
  Garrel Enkdal (Mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  *  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
  *  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 3
  *  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 3

  Undead dominated nations and peoples

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE BITTER NORTH)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (Gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (Elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE EMPIRE OF IUZ)

  Demipowers

  Iuz the Old (Demipower, evil)  PL 7

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Bandit Kingdoms (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil)  PL 25 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 4
  Rift Canyon (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, evil) PL 4
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE EAST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE ISLES IN THE SOLNOR OCEAN)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Lendore Isles (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 5
  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7
  Lordship of the Isles (Suel humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2

  - - -

  THE POWERS BELOW

  The nations and peoples of the Under-Oerth

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formians (giant ants), lawful neutral) PL 7
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3

  The nations and peoples of the Oerthian Underdark

  Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (Aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3
  Cloakers of the Underdark (Cloakers, neutral) PL 6
  Delvers of the Underdark (Delvers, neutral) PL 4
  Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (Derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Destrachan of the Underdark (Destrachan, evil) PL 4
  Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (Duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Drow of the Underdark (Drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (Grimlocks, evil) PL 3
  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (Umber hulks, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  THE POWERS BENEATH THE WAVES

  Nations and peoples of the Drawmij Ocean, in the northwest

  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, neutral and good) PL 15

  Nations and peoples of the Azure Sea, in the south

  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, heavily good) PL 10

  Nations and peoples of the Solnor Ocean, in the east

  Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, neutral and good) PL 15
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, neutral) PL 13

  - - -

  THE SIDHE POWERS

  Faerie of the Flanaess (Every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20
  Unseelie of the Flanaess (Every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  - - -

  THE POWERS FROM THE PAST

  Kas (Suel human, evil) PL 4
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30
  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100

  - - -

  OTHER GREAT POWERS

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10
  Acererak's Minions (Undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 10

  OTHER LESSER POWERS

  Circle of Eight (Mordenkainen and his fellow Mages, their apprentices, followers, forces, constructs, summoned beings, neutral and good) PL 5
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Dragons, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  THE ROBOTS

  City of the Gods (City of superscience in the  Godspires) PL 300 (See Rule 17, City of the Gods, please.)
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - -

  IR CLAIMS SO FAR

  * indicates the power is contested between two or more people
  ? indicates a shared power (maybe  ), but nevertheless a third person (or even more people) may be contesting the Power

  - - -

  ALYX

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) PL 30
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) PL 30
  Varnaith (elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) PL 18

  Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, PsychicWarrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 40
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3

  - - -

  BLACK OMEGA

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15

  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20

  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  - - -

  BONEDAGGER

  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100

  - - -

  DAGGER

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25
  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 *

  Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good)  PL 3 
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2

  - - -

  DARKNESS

  (The Baklunish Confederation)

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3 *
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4)

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4

  Erypt (strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 35 *
  Esmerin (halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) PL 10

  - - -

  MR DRACO

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xill (Planars, home plane unknown, alignment unknown) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ?
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ?
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ?
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ?
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6)

  - - -

  FESTY DOG 

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15 * or ?

  Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  FORRESTER

  Forrester (PC, humanoid, classes unknown, alignment unknown) PL 5

  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000

  SPECIAL SITUATION - Forrester has said the UC will basically leave you alone, if you basically leave the UC alone.

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8

  - - -

  FRIGID SPLEEN

  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL 9

  - - -

  GNOMEWORKS

  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3

  (The Eastern League)

  (Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3)

  - - -

  JOHN BROWN

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7

  Bandit Kingdoms (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil)  PL 25 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 4
  Rift Canyon (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, evil) PL 4
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3

  - - -

  KABOOM

  King Thayadon Fasfani of the Sky-Sea League (PC, Avariel, wizard/fighter of unknown levels, alignment unknown) PL 2

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 *

  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (off-map east of the Lendores) (winged oeridian humans, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) PL 22

  Sea League (merfolk, tritons in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13
  Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves in the Solnor, all around the Lendore Isles and elsewhere, neutral and good) PL 15

  - - -

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One  (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10/ Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply)

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 30

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15 ? or *
  The northern two-thirds of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none

  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  LYNUX

  Talice Kellen (PC, elven, rogue of unknown level, evil) PL 2

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30

  Erypt (Strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 35 *

  (The United Districts of Oerth)

  (Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3)
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 *
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Duchy of Tenh (In hiding - oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by the Hold of Stonefist) PL none
  Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian humans, flannae humans, suel humans, neutral) PL 4
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2
  Valley of the Mage (valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2)

  - - -

  MAUDLIN

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see below
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply)

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10
  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 10
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30
  Sunndi (In hiding - oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good - occupied by Acererak and his minions) PL none

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  The Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77

  Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne) PL 5

  - - -

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  SERPENTEYES

  God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, Human, classes unknown, evil) PL 3

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ?
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ?
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ?
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ?
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6)

  - - -

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20

  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2

  VALKYS

  Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9
  Elementals (Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL 9

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3

  Ishtarland (humans, demihumans, humanoids, genies, all alignments) PL 40

  Circle of Eight (Mordenkainen and his fellow Mages, their apprentices, followers, forces, constructs, summoned beings, neutral and good) PL 5

  (The Kevellond League)

  (Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  Free City of Dyvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4)

  - - -

  ZELDA

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 4

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH (these numbers were (hopefully) accurate as of my last post)

ALYX (Planar Xeg-Yi/Jann, Wind Dukes, Celestial Imperium, Varnaith, Celene, Lendores) PL 93
ANABSTERCORIAN (PC Anabstercorian, The Solistarim, Blackmoor, Heimmorj) PL 52
BLACK OMEGA (Planar Faerie, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, Highfolk, People of the Vesve, Sepia Uplands, Perrenland) PL 52
BONEDAGGER (Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 120
DAGGER (Dwarves and Gnomes of Greyspace, Demihumans of the Kron Hills, the 3 Uleks, Verbobonc) PL 52
DARKNESS (Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin, Erypt, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands) PL 80
MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 97
FESTY DOG (Ivid and Rauxes, many Races of the Underdark)  PL 52
FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 98
FRIGID SPLEEN (Planar Eladrin Only) STARTING ELADRIN PL 9
GNOMEWORKS (Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League) PL 50
JOHN BROWN (Iuz, Empire of Iuz) PL 46
KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Sky League, Sea League, Coral Empire) PL 62
KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Drow of Oerth, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 91
LYNUX (PC Talice Kellen, Illithid of Greyspace, Erypt, United Districts of Oerth, the Robots of S3)  PL 102 (Lynux, you're over 100)
MAUDLIN (Planar Demons/Xeg-Yi, Undead, Acererak and Minions, the Scarlet Brotherhood, occupied Sunndi) PL 50
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 83 
RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7
SERPENTEYE (PC The God Emperor, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 96
TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, eastern half of the Principality of Ulek) PL 39
VALKYS (PC Prince Valys of the Unseelie, Planar Unseelie/Elementals/Nature Elementals Only) STARTING UNSEELIE/ELEMENTALS/NATURE ELEMENTALS 27 (Plus 3 for Valkys) = PL 30
WILLIAM RONALD (PC Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, Ishtarland, Kevellond Alliance, Rary and the Empire of the Bright Lands) PL 90
ZELDA (Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians) PL 12

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note:  Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Lynux (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0 
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Lynux (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0  
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Lynux (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above)

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0 
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0
Lynux (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0

  - - -

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms.

Alyx (in contention as per above) 1500
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 1500
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 1500
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 1500 
Dagger (in contention as per above) 1500
Darkness (in contention as per above) 1500
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 1500
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 1500
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 1500
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 1500
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 1880 and 1500 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 1500
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 1500
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 1500
Lynux (in contention as per above) 1500
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 1500
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 2100 and 1500 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 1500
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 1500
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 1500 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 1500
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 1500
Zelda (in contention as per above) 1500


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Rules Post*

First things first.
  Can all of you actually access this part of the ENBoards?
  Have all of you found this thread?
  Can you tell those who have not posted to this thread, acknowledging that they have found it, that it is here, and show them how to get to it?

  THE RULES OF THE THIRD IR

  - - -

  RULE 1 - WHEN WE ARE STARTING AND ENDING

  We are starting on the 20th of February, starting time on that day unknown.
  We are ending when you decide to end this, or I wear out and cannot continue (unless someone else chooses to take my place, and everyone accepts that.)

  - - -

  RULE 2 - TURNS AND WHAT THEY MEAN

  A Turn consists of 200 posts within a designated thread.
  Each IR thread will be marked with it's Turn number:  Turn 1, Turn 2, Turn 3, etc.

  A Turn will NEVER involve more than one thread.

  A Turn represents the passage of one month of game time, on Oerth and in Greyspace.
  A Turn represents the passage of one month of game time, on Toril and in Realmspace.

  IRL, a Turn lasts until Post 200 is written and placed on the thread.

  There may be exceptional cases where a Turn is longer or shorter than one month of game time.
  In those cases, I will state this at the start of the Turn.

  - - -

  RULE 3 - WHAT WILL BEGIN EVERY IR THREAD

  At the start of every Turn thread will be posted:

  The Lists Post, updated for the new Turn.

  The Lists Post can be broken down into several groups:

  The Main Powers List - this lists all the Powers available, their races, their alignment, and their Power Level.
  The Claimed Powers List - this lists all the players involved in the IR, and what Powers they have claimed.
  The Base Power List - this lists each player, a summary of his or her claimed Powers, and his or her Base Power Level is given.
  The 4 Arms Races - this lists each player, a summary of his or her claimed Powers, and his or her Power Level in the Arms Race in question.
  The Advancement List - this lists each player, a summary of his or her claimed Powers, and their Terran equivalent concerning how far they have advanced into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution.

  Following the Lists Post will be the Rules Post.

  THIS is the Rules Post.

  - - -

  RULE 4 - WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN

  Subrule 0:

  You can do three things in the IR.

  Post to the thread IC.
  Post to the thread OOC.
  Send me e-mails.
  Communicate with each other by any method.

  Subrule 1:

  Posting to the thread, either IC or OOC, is the primary action you can take in the IR.
  It substitutes for, in other games:

  Rolling dice.
  Drawing or discarding cards.
  Placing armies on the board.
  Making all announcements concerning your intentions.
  All combats.
  All other actions that could take place in a game.

  You must post to the thread to tell me:

  Whether you are joining an Arms Race. (if you do not post that you are, you are considered to not be, with exceptions as noted.)
  Whether you are spending points to advance your civilization (if you do not post this, you are not considered to be doing so.)
  Whether you are attacking another Power (if you do not post, you are not attacking.)
  Whether you are defending from the attacks of another Power (if you do not post, you are not defending yourself very well.)
  Whether you are helping another Power in any way (if you do not post, you are not helping them.)
  Any kind of roleplaying (if you do not post, your Power has nothing to say.)
  Any kind of diplomacy, threats, requests, or anything else IC (if you do not post, your Power is silent.)

  You may post OOC questions to me, and I will answer as I can, and others may answer as they can.
  You may post OOC questions to others, and I or they will answer as we can.

  You may post comments, suggestions, and anything else that has been previously posted in IRs.

  Subrule 2:

  Action posts are just that:  you post to the thread that you are taking an action.

  Such as attacking another Power.
  Defending from the attacks of another Power.
  Moving your forces from one area to another.
  Researching magic to gain in the Magical Arms Race.
  Exploring, building, to advance in the Technological Arms Race.
  Trying to talk the Planars into helping you, to join the Planar Arms Race.
  Working through necromantic means to enter the Undead Arms Race.

  You may post as many Action posts as you like.

  BUT ...

  If you declare more actions than I think your Power could commit in one month, I will ignore your later Action Posts.
  Your Power will take the actions you stated, in the order set down, up to the one month limit.

  In the case of Serpenteye and Mr. Draco, they are sharing a Power.
  This does not give that Power two moves in a turn.
  Instead, it effectively halves the Action posts Serpenteye and Mr. Draco can make in a Turn, for their Power can only commit one month worth of actions, and there are two of them.

  In the case of areas shared by three people, such as Bone March, it can only take one month's worth of actions, and if all 3 people post Action posts for Bone March, it will use up it's allotment that much more quickly.

  Subrule 3:

  You MUST POST that you are joining an Arms Race of any sort (if you do not post, you aren't, with some exceptions.)
  You MUST POST your efforts to obtain help from the Planars;  the reasons you are giving to them (or payment) to get them to help you.
  You MUST POST that you are attempting to advance your civilization.

  Subrule 4:

  You may send me e-mails.

  Ask any question you would like to ask.
  State secret actions you do not wish known (such as secret attacks, secret alliances, treachery against an ally, and other things.)
  Send any complaints concerning the IR.

  - - -

  RULE 5 - THE END OF THE TURN

  When 200 or more posts have accumulated on a thread, and I come online and see this, I will:

  Immediately declare Time Out.

  Do not post to the thread following that Time Out.  Wait for the next Turn.  (I will ignore any posts after the Time Out is called, because I must focus on the 200 odd posts already there, and my e-mails.)

  I will access everything that has happened.

  I will then post to THAT THREAD the results, as I arbitrate them, of all the posts for that Turn.

  Then I will ask the Moderator to close the Thread.

  After a variable amount of time (from one hour to 2 days) I will begin the next thread.
  If I cannot begin a new thread for longer than 2 days, I will post this to the board.

  The Lists Post will not be modified, for the results of that Turn, on that Turn's thread.
  The change in the Lists Post will be on the Lists Post on the next thread.

  - - -

  RULE 6 - I WILL ATTEMPT TO HELP YOU TO NOT GET LOST IN THE POSTS

  200 posts is a lot to look at, especially if you are just logging on.
  I will attempt to keep up with the thread, and comment on what is presently occurring.

  Thus, my posts will be updates.

  Look for my posts in the sea of posts you see.
  They will help you to find out what is going on, amidst dozens of pages of text.
  Hopefully.

  - - -

  RULE 7 - HOW YOU CAN DIRECTLY DAMAGE ANOTHER POWER

  Subrule 1:

  You can directly damage another Power by posting that you are invading that Power's countries.
  If not countered by a post from that Power stating a defense, this invasion will mean conquest of that country, and the transfer of it's Power Levels to your Power.
  Since the outcome won't be known until the end of the Turn, you would gain that country's Power Level at the start of the next Turn.

  Subrule 2:

  You may opt to state that, as you are attempting to conquer a country, you are also attempting to devastate it.
  If, at the end of the Turn, you were successful in conquering that country, it is now considered devastated.
  It's Power Level permanently drops by 1/2, rounding down all fractions.
  You begin the next Turn with the conquered country in your possession, and gain that reduced Power Level.

  You may then choose to state you are devastating it again (for that matter, you may choose to state you are devastating any country you hold) and it's Power Level once more drops by one-half, rounding down all fractions.
  Again, the effect of the devastation on Power Level is noted at the beginning of the next Turn.

  A country reduced to 0 Power Level is considered desolate:  all of it's people are either slain, captured, or fled.
  A country reduced to 0 Power Levels is considered destroyed:  all cities, towns, and hamlets are reduced to rubble and ashes.
  Geoff, Tenh, and Sunndi begin the IR in this condition.

  - - -

  RULE 8 - THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE

  Subrule 0:

  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages.

  Subrule 1:

  Any Power can declare they are entering the Industrial Arms Race.
  Entry MUST BE DECLARED openly on the thread.

  Upon such a declaration entry of the Power, that declared, into the Magical Arms Race is automatic.

  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 3 points per Turn.
  These points start accumulating the Turn after they declare themselves in the Race.
  These points stack.  Each Power in the Race continues to gain 3 points per Turn, indefinitely.

  Example:  

  Celene declares itself in the Technological Arms Race on Turn 1.  
  At the beginning of Turn 2, Celene has a Strength Total of 3 in the Technological Arms Race.

  The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire do not even have to declare;  they are automatically considered to be in the Technological Arms race, and begin accumulating points on Turn 2.

  Subrule 2:

  If your Power has a point value greater than 0 in the Industrial Arms Race, you can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers.
  There is no limit to the number of Powers you can share your technology with.
  You can give technology to a Power whether it is itself in the Technological Arms Race, or it is not.
  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 3 points in the Technological Arms Race at the start of the next Turn.

  Example:  

  Celene declared on Turn One that it was entering the Industrial Arms Race.
  On Turn One, Celene has a Power Level value of 0 in the Technological Arms Race, so it can't share technology with anyone.

  On Turn Two, Celene has a Power Level value of 3 in the Technological Arms Race, so it could share technology.
  It decides to share technology with the Kevellond Alliance.
  Even though the Kevellond Alliance never declared itself in the Technological Arms Race, on Turn 3 it gains a Power Level value of 3 in the Technological Arms race.

  Sub-rule 3:

  Any nation given technology can opt to share the technology given to it, on the same Turn, with anyone else.
  They can do this regardless of whether the nation bequeathing them technology likes it or not.
  They can share the technology given them to any number of Powers.
  They can share the technology given them to other Powers regardless of whether that Power is in the Industrial Revolution or not.

  Example:  

  Celene gave the Kevellond League technology on Turn 2, as noted above.
  Against Celene's will, the Kevellond League decides to share technology with the Baklunish Confederation.
  The Baklunish Confederation will now have a Power Level value of 3 on Turn 3.

  Subrule 4:

  Bequeathing technology on other nations stacks.

  Example:  

  Celene gave technology to the Kevellond League.
  However, so did the Lortmil Technomancy.
  So did the Shadow Empire.

  The Kevellond Technomancy will begin Turn 3 with a Power Level of 9 in the Technological Arms Race.
  3 for the help from Celene, plus 3 for the help from the Lortmil Technomancy, plus 3 for the help from the Shadow Empire.

  Subrule 5:

  No power can gain more than 12 points of Power Level value on Turn One, in the Technological Arms Race.
  No matter what they do, or how many nations bequeath technology on them, they cannot gain more than 12 points.

  Example:

  The Kevellond Alliance declares on Turn One that it is entering the Technological Arms Race.
  Thus, on Turn 2 it would have a Power Level of 3.

  However, Celene declares it is helping the Kevellond League.
  So does the Lortmil Technomancy.
  So does the Shadow Empire.
  So does the Baklunish Confederation.
  So does the United Districts.

  That would total 18 points (3 for Kevellond's declaration + 15 for 5 powers helping.)
  However, the last 6 points are lost.
  The Kevellond League gains only 12 points.

  Subrule 6:

  This absolute limit of 12 points of help (as per above) applies if your Power starts the Turn with a Power Level of 0.

  If your Power Level is 6 or greater at the start of the Turn, the absolute limit on how much you can gain (through your own efforts and from help) drops to 9 points of Power Level.
  If your Power Level is 9 or greater, the absolute limit on how much you can gain (through your own efforts and from help) drops to 6 points of Power Level.
  If your Power Level is 12 or greater, the absolute limit on how much you can gain (through your own efforts or from help) drops to 3 points of Power Level.
  In other words, you cannot benefit from help if you have a Power Level value of 12 or greater in the Industrial Arms Race (unless you were to decide to drop out of the Race, but someone stated they were helping you anyways ... an unlikely scenario.)

  Subrule 7:

  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what military weapons your Power can build:

  3 indicates your country has primitive firearms.
  6 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy.
  9 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons.
  12 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons.
  15 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons.
  18 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry.
  21 indicates World War One technology.
  24 indicates early World War Two technology.
  27 indicates late World War Two technology.
  30 indicates nuclear weapons.
  33 indicates ICBMs.
  36 indicates thermonuclear weapons.
  39 indicates primitive computer guided weapons.
  42 indicates your first space shot.
  45 indicates your first moon landing.
  48 indicates your first smart weapons.
  51 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons.
  54 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile defense shield.

  - - -

  RULE NINE - ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION

  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is advanced.

  Subrule 1:  

  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution.

  Exception:  The Lortmil Technomancy, which is considered to be around the Terran equivalent of 1880.
  Exception:  The Shadow Empire, which has some elements within it living at the Terran equivalent of 2050.

  Subrule 2:  

  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace may choose to advance the equivalent of one Terran year into the Renaissance, at no cost, per Turn.
  This requires a post to the thread that your Power is actively making this attempt, or you do not advance.

  Subrule 3:

  You may speed up your advancement by paying points out of your total Power Level.

  Benefits:  Your Power passes through the Renaissance and into the Industrial Revolution more quickly (and see subrule 4 below.)

  Drawbacks:  If you are spending Power Level on this, you are not spending it defending your country, or attacking another country.  This will be taken into account concerning all posts to the thread.

  For every 3 points of your Power Level value you declare you are spending this Turn on advancing your civilization, your Power is considered to have advanced an additional year Terran equivalent into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution.
  This advancement will show up at the beginning of the next Turn.

  Other Powers may elect to help you (with the same drawbacks for them as noted above.)
  For every 3 points of Power Level value they declare to be devoted to helping your society advance, your Power is considered to have advanced an additional year Terran equivalent into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution.
  The benefits of the help, will show up at the beginning of the next Turn.

  The Power helping you, gets nothing for it's sacrifice.

  Example:  

  The Kevellond League declares it is spending 20 Strength Levels on advancing their civilization.
  Celene declares it is helping the Kevellond League, giving them 4 points of aid.

  The Kevellond Alliance has 24 points devoted to advancing their civilization.
  The Kevellond League is considered to have advanced 8 years (24 divided by 3) into the Renaissance on that Turn, plus the 1 free year noted above - for a total of 9 years of advancement.
  Celene does not advance at all, except for the 1 free year noted above.

  Both the Kevellond League and Celene are basically unable to attack another nation this Turn, and their ability to defend themselves is greatly reduced.

  Subrule 4:

  The true reward for advancing your civilization is huge, if you are willing to turn aside from war (or are allowed to) and devote your efforts to advancement.

  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution, the following happens, at the beginning of the Turn:

  Small nations like Ekbir, Geoff, and the County of Ulek gain 1 point in Power Level, permanently.
  Intermediate sized nations, like Zeif, Furyondy, and Keoland gain 2 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Large nations, like the Peoples of the Vesve, Nyrond, the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, and United Ahlissa gain 3 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Vast Empires, like the Celestial Imperium, Varnaith, and Erypt, gain 4 Power Levels in value, permanently.

  Small Underdark Races, like the Derro, gain 1 to 2 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Large Underdark Nations gain 2 to 3 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Entire Major Races of the Underdark, like the Drow, gain 4 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Vast Underdark Alliances, such as the Solistarim, also gain 4 points in Power Level, permanently.

  Example:  

  The Dark Union of Oerth spends the necessary Power Levels to advance 10 years Terran equivalent (since that would cost 30 points, and the Dark Union is a shared Power, Serpenteyes and Mr. Draco would have to state, between them, that 30 points was spent towards this end.)

  Result:

  Bone March increases by 2 points of Power Level permanently.
  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi increases by 3 points of Power Level, permanently.
  United Ahlissa increases by 3 points of Power Level, permanently.
  The Sea Barons increase by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.
  Rel Astra increases by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.
  Medegia increases by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.
  Dullstrand increases by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.
  The Legions of Kas increase by 2 points of Power Level, permanently.
  The Isles of Woe increase by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.

  The Power Level of Player Characters (such as the God Emperor of the Dark Union) does not increase.

  The Power being shared by Serpenteye and Mr. Draco is now 15 points stronger, permanently.

  - - -

  RULE 9 - THE PLANAR ARMS RACE

  Subrule 1:

  All players may state, prior to the beginning of the IR, that they are attempting to obtain the help of Planars.
  The list of Planars available to help (and this list is still growing) is on the Lists Post.

  To obtain the help of Planars, YOU MUST POST TO THE THREAD AND SUCCESSFULLY CONVINCE ME THE PLANARS WOULD HELP YOU.

  Exception:  Those who begin the IR playing only Planars, plus a Player Character, are exempt from the above.

  The result of your efforts will show beginning on Turn Two.
  Whether you succeeded or failed, will show on the Planar Arms Race List, as it appears on Turn Two.

  You may attempt repeatedly to gain the help of a particular Planar Race until you succeed.

  Subrule 2:

  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power.
  A player cannot claim more than 3 Planar Races to help his Power.

  Subrule 3:

  A player can choose to substitute another Planar Race for one he has already claimed.
  During play, any player can choose to attempt to substitute another Planar Race for one he already has the help of.

  Subrule 4:

  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars.
  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation (unlike the countries being selected, where it is a Contested situation if two or more players claim the same country.)

  Subrule 5:

  A player whose Power is primarily evil cannot summon good Planars.
  A player whose Power is primarily good cannot summon evil Planars.
  A player whose Power is somehow mixed in alignment is wisest to try to summon neutral Planars, but can attempt to obtain help from either good or evil Planars with a reduced chance of success.

  A player cannot claim good Planars and Planars listed as evil, or listed as neutral and evil.
  A player cannot claim evil Planars and Planars listed as good, or neutral and good.

  A player can claim good Planars and neutral Planars.
  A player can claim evil Planars and neutral Planars.
  A player can claim neutral Planars and Planars listed as neutral and good.
  A player can claim neutral Planars and Planars listed as neutral and evil.

  Subrule 6:

  For every Planar Race you succeed in gaining the help of, you gain 3 points of Power Level, per turn, starting on Turn Two.

  Example:  

  Iuz beseeches the help of the demons, the yugoloths, and finally the unseelie.
  He succeeds in talking the demons and yugoloths into helping him, but not the unseelie.

  On Turn 2, the Power Level of Iuz increases by 6.  3 for the demons, and 3 for the yugoloths.
  On Turn 3, the Power Level of Iuz increases by another 6, to a total of 12.
  On Turn 4, the Power Level of Iuz increases by another 6, to a total of 18.

  Subrule 7:

  If you substitute a Planar Race, you retain the current Power Level of the race you are discarding, and start fresh with the newly gained Planar Race.

  Example:

  Iuz, above, declares he is, on Turn 4, substituting xeg-ya for yugoloths.
  Iuz successfully talks the xeg-ya into helping him.

  On Turn 5, Iuz has a Power Level of 12 for the demons (3 for Turn 2, 3 for Turn 3, 3 for Turn 4, and 3 for Turn 5)
  On Turn 5, Iuz has a Power Level of 9 for the yugoloths (3 for Turn 2, 3 for Turn 3, 3 for Turn 4)
  On Turn 5, Iuz has a Power Level of 3 for the xeg-ya (3 for Turn 5)
  Total Power Level of the Planars, for Iuz, on Turn 5:  24

  You cannot add more than 9 points to your Power Level in any given turn, from Planar help.

  Planar help continues stacking indefinitely.

  Subrule 8:

  At some undisclosed point, if you obtain too much Planar help (your Power Level goes too high from the Planar Arms Race), the Planars will decide to take over.
  You lose control of your Planars, and you lose all the Power Level from them.
  They are now an independent force on the board, under the control of Yours Truly.

  This limit is somewhere over 100 points in Planar aid.

  Subrule 9:

  A player who begins the game claiming Planars, and only Planars (plus his one allowed Player Character) is under different rules:

  He is automatically considered to have convinced the Planars to help him.

  He gains an initial 9 points per Planar Race chosen.
  He then advances at the rate of 3 points per Planar Race selected, per Turn.
  These points stack, just like as per above.

  This player can never choose to run another Planar Race.
  This player can never substitute another Planar Race for the ones he has claimed.

  This player can never lose control of his Planars.

  His Planars may enter all of the Arms Races, as they represent his Power, instead of being extensions of it.

  Subrule 10:

  A player beginning the IR playing only the undead, plus his or her Player Character if any, is under the same exception as a player who has decided to play only Planar Races.

  Subrule 11:

  In both of the cases above, if the player chooses - before the IR starts - to select a non-Planar (or non-Undead) power, he reverts to the rules for everyone else.

  - - -

  RULE 10 - THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE

  Subrule 0:

  The entry of Kas and his Legions into the Present has returned the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace.
  The entry of Vecna and his Legions will further strengthen magic on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  Subrule 1:

  Everyone may enter the Magical Arms Race.
  Entry MUST BE DECLARED openly on the thread.

  Upon such a declaration, entry of the Power that declared into the Magical Arms Race is automatic.

  All Powers in the Magical Arms Race will gain 3 points per Turn.
  These points start accumulating the Turn after they declare themselves in the Race.
  These points stack.  Each Power in the Race continues to gain 3 points per Turn, indefinitely.

  Subrule 2:

  The Shadow Empire, Vecna, Kas, Acererak, Iuz, and the Solistarim are already more magically advanced than everyone else is.
  This increased magical capability is factored into their Base Strength Level, but also gives them an advantage beyond that (see below):

  The Shadow Empire, Vecna, Kas, Acererak, Iuz, and the Solistarim may enter the Magical Arms Race like anyone else - indeed they are automatically in it, and need not post their entry into the Race.

  Subrule 3:

  CASTING 10TH LEVEL MAGIC

  No Power begins on Turn One with the ability to cast 10th level magic except:

  The Shadow Empire, Vecna, Kas, Acererak, Iuz, and the Solistarim

  The secret to 10th level magic can be researched by any Power.
  Such research requires entry into the Magical Arms Race - a power not in the Magical Arms Race cannot conduct such research.

  Any Power gaining a Power Level of 6 in the Magical Arms Race may begin employing 10th level magic on the Turn after they reach Power Level 6.
  For the typical Power declaring on Turn 1 that they are entering the Magical Arms Race then, they would be able to employ 10th level magic starting on Turn 4.

  Any Power capable of using 10th level magic (not a Power researching it), including the Shadow Empire, Vecna, Kas, Acererak, Iuz, and the Solistarim on Turn One, may choose to share the secret of 10th level magic with another Power.
  The Power bequeathed the secrets of this magic gains the ability to cast 10th level magic on the Turn after they receive the gift.
  Thus, any Power could gain the ability to employ 10th level magic starting on Turn 2 - if one of the powers able to use it at the start declare they are helping them.

  A Power that is bequeathed the secrets of 10th level magic cannot share those secrets with another Power, or Powers, until they learn the secrets themselves.
  That is, they cannot share the secrets of 10th level magic on the Turn they themselves receive the secret, but must wait until the next Turn.

  If your power can cast 10th level spells, you may announce ALL of the following during your turn:

  You can counter someone else's 10th level magic.
  You can freely transport your entire army from one area of Oerth to another.
  Your ability to destroy all enemies is greatly enhanced, and this will be taken into account in what you say you do.
  Your ability to defend yourself against attack will be greatly enhanced, and this will be taken into account in what you say you do.
  You can begin to permanently alter the climate of your country.
  You can begin to permanently alter the flora and fauna of your country.
  You can begin to permanently alter the topography of your country.
  You can begin to attempt to permanently alter your people, enhancing them in some way (increases to stats, extra limbs, mutations, psionic powers, innate magical powers, etc.)  This kind of alteration could permanently increase your country's base Power Level.

  You may attempt to cause a catrastrophe of some sort, like a tidal wave, hurricane, volcanic explosion, earthquake, major (and uncontrollable) forest fire, tempest, blizzard (in the tropics), heat wave (in the arctic), and the like.
  The catastrophe can be countered if another power (or the target) with 10th level magic states it is doing so, and you may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe.
  Wish spells will not stop your catastrophe.
  If your catastrophe succeeds, your enemy will suffer a permanent loss to his Base Strength Total.

  Subrule 3:

  CASTING 11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  No Power begins on Turn One with the ability to cast 11th level magic except:

  Vecna, Acererak

  Iuz can do so starting on Turn 4.
  Kas (but not the Dark Union he is a part of) can do so starting on Turn 4.
  The Shadow Empire can do so starting on Turn 5.
  The Solistarim can also do so starting on Turn 5.

  The secret to 11th level magic can be researched by any Power.
  Such research requires that the Power already know the secrets of employing 10th level magic.

  Any Power gaining a Power Level of 18 in the Magical Arms Race may begin employing 11th level magic on the Turn after they reach Power Level 18.
  For the typical Power declaring on Turn 1 that they are entering the Magical Arms Race, gaining the secrets of 10th level magic on Turn 4, and continuing to progress in the Magical Arms Race after that, they would gain the ability to employ 11th level magic on Turn 8.

  Any Power capable of using 11th level magic (not a Power researching it), including Vecna and Acererak on Turn 1, may choose to share the secret of 11th level magic with another Power.
  They must also bequeath the secrets of 10th level magic to that Power.

  The Power bequeathed the secrets of 10th and 11th level magic, both, gains the ability to cast 10th level magic on the Turn after they receive the gift, and 11th level magic on the Turn after that.
  Thus, any Power could gain the ability to employ 11th level magic starting on Turn 3 - if one of the powers able to use it at the start declare they are helping them.

  If the Power being gifted with 11th level magic already knows the secrets of 10th level magic, they may begin using 11th level magic on the Turn after receiving the secret (not two turns later.)

  A power in the process of learning 11th level magic cannot share the secret until they themselves can use it fully (2 turns if they must go through 10th level magic first, 1 turn otherwise.)

  If your Power can employ 11th level magic, you can announce ALL of the following during your Turn:

  You can counter someone else's 11th level magic.
  You can automatically counter any lesser magic.
  Your power to destroy is MASSIVELY increased, and this will be taken into account regarding what you say you do.
  Your power to defend yourself is MASSIVELY increased, and this will be  taken into account regarding what you say you do.
  You can permanently alter the climate of your country totally.
  You can rearrange the geography of your country in major ways.
  You can rearrange the flora and fauna of your country as you please.
  You may bequeath upon your entire population one innate magical power per Turn (anything of 5th level or lower.)
  You may permanently alter your entire population, mutating them into something else (you could turn all your elves into avariel, or all your humans into elves, or all your goblins into orcs.)
  You may permanently increase your Power's Strength Total by 3 per Turn.

  You may inflict a major catastrophe.  
  Unless countered by a 10th level or higher spell, it automatically succeeds.
  A 10th level spell does not stop it, but lessens it's effect.
  You can cause a massive tidal wave, regions at the equator to freeze solid, regions in the arctic to melt and steam, violent earthquakes, massive explosions, massive volcanic eruptions, the devastation of an entire region by any kind of force.
  The Power you target will suffer a loss of 1/4 of his entire Power Level, rounded up, permanently.
  You may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe.

  You may attempt to squelch all magic on Oerth for the current Turn.
  If you are countered by 10th level magic, you have only a 50% chance of success.  
  If you are countered by 11th level magic, you fail.
  Otherwise, the Magical Arms race is halted that turn (nobody gains any points the next Turn from this Turn's research.)
  Planars lose most of their abilities, and this will be noted in what is said and done.
  Undead lose most of their abilities, and this will be noted in what is said and done.
  If you squelch all magic with your 11th level magic, that is all you can do with it in your Turn.

  Subrule 4:

  12th level spells cannot be employed yet in the IR. (Perhaps by the time enough time has passed they could be, I will have figured out how to handle them.)

  - - -

  RULE 11 - ARTIFACTS AND RELICS

  Currently, only two Powers have artifacts.

  The Isles of Woe have the Codex of the Planes.
  The Kevellond League has the Crook of Rao.

  Your Power may attempt to obtain an Artifact or Relic.
  Whether you succeed or not is dependent on your posts.

  If your Power has an artifact, you can declare actions as if you had the secrets of 11th level magic (see rule 11 above.)

  This rule still under consideration.

  - - -

  RULE 12 - THE PROBLEMS WITH TECHNOLOGY AND TECHNOMANCY

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in Realmspace.

  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their own Technological Arms Race ... your power must continue that.)

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL.

  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL.

  (Thus, for the past 40 years, the Church of Shade which is now called the Shadow Empire on Oerth had to start from scratch learning technological and technomancical knowhow on Oerth, just like the Lortmil Technomancy had to start from scratch.)

  Magic, including Arcane Age magic, works normally when taken from one place to another.

  - - -

  RULE 13 - TRAVELLING TO REALMSPACE OR TORIL, AND VICE VERSA

  ANY attempt by ANYONE from Oerth or Greyspace, to enter Realmspace or to travel to Toril (no matter how convoluted a route you take, or what spell you use) is met by the Realmspace Border Guard.
  The Realmspace Border Guard are the final arbiters of whether those entering go any further, or whether they go back.

  If those attempting to enter Realmspace or attempting to go to Toril attempt to fight the Border Guard, the entire 1,000 points of the United Commonwealth of Toril, plus the 500 points of the Eternal Empire, plus the 500 points of Hope Island, plus the 300 points of the Scro Star League, plus anything else I can think of, stands ready to back them up.
  Hit and run raids (popping in, dropping a nuke and running) are not possible - the Border Guard is expecting such tactics.

  However, the reverse is not true, not true at all.

  Anyone from Toril or Realmspace may enter Greyspace, or Gate or teleport to Oerth, as they please.
  When they do so, they lose all of their technological and technomancical (I think I have invented a new word here ...) Strength Level, and they are considered to be at:

  ONE-HALF for the United Commonwealth (that is, they can throw 500 points at you)
  FULL STRENGTH for Hope Isle (they can throw 500 points at you)
  ONE-HALF for the Eternal Empire (they can throw 250 points at you)
  ONE-HALF for the Scro Star League (they can throw 150 points at you)

  Moral of the story:

  Don't dis the Torilians.
  At least, don't dis the Torilians until you can get away with it. 

  (The Wanderer, apparently doesn't care, since he is slandering them pitilessly.)

  - - -

  RULE 14 - HIGH LEVEL CHARACTERS AND NPCS

  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 1.
  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 2.
  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 3.
  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 4.
  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 5.

  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further.
  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most extraordinary of conditions.

  Thus Anabstercorian, who is over 90th level 2nd Edition, and has a huge arsenal of magical items (that survived the crossover from Toril) has a PL of 4.
  I hope you'all don't bring more than one Player Character apiece into this.
  This is a situation where characters can get killed, and I DO NOT WISH to have the make rulings on whether a Player Character survives or not.

  The above applies to NPCs.
  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth.

  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and this places him out of the above scheme.

  - - -

  RULE 15 - HOW THE ARMS RACES CAN BUILD UP YOUR STRENGTH TOTAL

  Presume you decided to claim only Dullstrand, Power Level 2, as your claimed Power.
  You begin the IR, on Turn One, with a Power Level of 2.

  You declare yourself in the Planar Arms Race, selecting djinn, eladrin, and guardinals.
  You are successful in arguing your case before them that they should help you, and you gain all 3 Planar Races.

  You declare yourself in the Technological Arms Race.
  You declare yourself in the Magical Arms Race.
  You declare yourself in the Undead Arms Race, summoning only good undead.

  On Turn One, you convince the Lortmil Technomancy to help you with the Technological Arms Race.
  On Turn One, you convince Celene, which has already been helped, to help you with the Technological Arms Race.
  On Turn One, you convince the Iron League, which has already been helped, to help you with the Technological Arms Race.

  On Turn One, you convince Acererak to share with you the secrets of both 10th and 11th level spells.

  -

  At the beginning of Turn Two, you have the following Strength Totals:

  9 points for the Planar Arms Race (3 for the djinn, plus 3 for the eladrin, plus 3 for the guardinals.)
  3 points for the Undead Arms Race.
  3 points for the Magical Arms Race.
  12 points for the Industrial Arms Race (3 for your own efforts, plus 3 for the help from the Lortmil Technomancy, plus 3 for the secondhand help from Celene, plus 3 from the secondhand help from the Iron League.)

  Total Strength Level:  27

  You can employ 10th level magic on Turn 2.
  You can employ 11th level magic on Turn 3 (and on Turn 3 you will have a Strength Total of 45.)

  - - -

  RULE 16 - THE CITY OF THE GODS

  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for the IR.
  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared.
  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots.

  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim.

  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods.
  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else.

  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies.
  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2, permanently.
  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing.

  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1% chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out there existing that can raid it.
  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR.

  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens.

  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately.
  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will attack all the other Powers in the IR, starting with the nearest and working outward.

  - - -

  Is this new rendition of the rules clearer, more easily read?
  Is there a situation that is not addressed, or an ambiguity that needs clearing up?
  If yes, please e-mail me.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Other new powers.
  You'all might wait before making claims on these, so that new players can have a chance at them.

  - - -

  The Empire of Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 25
  The Empire of Erypt (strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 35
  The Empire of Ishtarland (humans, demihumans, humanoids, genies, all alignments) PL 40

  The Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 30

  The Storm-Riders of Hyperborea (humans, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds) PL 35 

  The Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15
  The Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25
  The Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10

  The Scro Armada of Greyspace (spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30

  The Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25
  The Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30
  The Gith of Greyspace (spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20

  Hyperborea is the great polar continent north and northwest of the Flanaess.
  Lyrn, Erypt, Ishtarland, are all far away on the western side of Oerik, Oerth's greatest continent (of which the Flanaess is the easternmost part.)
  The Yuan-Ti Empire is deep within Hempmonaland, although they have an infamous seaport on the coast south of the map.

  The Deepwater League (merfolk, tritons, sea-elves in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15
  The People of the Shining Grottos (merfolk, tritons, sea-elves in the Denzac Gulf, heavily good) PL 10
  The Sea League (merfolk, tritons in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13
  The Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves in the Solnor, all around the Lendore Isles and elsewhere, neutral and good) PL 15

  The Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) PL 30
  (Note, Aaqa is north of the Celestial Imperium, far to the west-northwest of Zeif)

  PLANAR POWERS

  The Planars of Elysium (Guardinals, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  The Planars of the Positive Material Plane (Xeg-yi, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Negative Material Plane (Xeg-ya, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air (Air elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air (Djinn, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air (Invisible stalkers, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water (Water elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water (Marids, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
   The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water (Water wierds, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth (Earth elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth (Dao, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth (Xorn, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race                 

  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire (Fire elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race   
  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire (Fire efreeti, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race   
  The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire (Salamanders, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  The Planars of the Elemental Planes (Jann, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  The Planars of the Ethereal Plane (Filchers, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Ethereal Plane (Thought eaters, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  The Planars of the Astral Plane (Githyanki, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Astral Plane (Githzerai, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  The Planars of the Astral Plane

  My thanks to Williams for his help here

  Remember! ... No person playing in the IR can pick more than 3 Planar Races, total, for his or her Planar Arms Race.
  If you pick a race, build your power up with it, then stop pulling in beings of that race, then you can choose another race to substitute for it.

  Example:  Iuz picks demons, yugoloths, and elementals.
  He racks up 9 points of demons, 9 points of yugoloths, and 9 points of elementals over 3 Turns.
  He then stops taking elementals.
  He keeps his 9 points of elementals - they don't go away.
  He chooses Xeg-ya instead.  Now, he starts all over with 3 points of Xeg-ya, on the Turn after he declared the change.
  So, next Turn he would have 12 points of demons, 12 points of yugoloths, 9 points of elementals, and 3 points of xeg-ya.

  To make a long story short:  

  YOU CAN'T GAIN MORE THAN 9 POINTS PER TURN IN THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (but you can gain less, if you are unable to convince 3 different Planar Races to help you.)


----------



## Maudlin

On request, here is the URL to the faction map again:

Faction map

This index has links to 2 versions of the original map, which are a little more complete. (and easier to read, in the case of the big one)

Last updated on Feb 8th, 9:00 GMT.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Thanks and cheers, Maudlin!

  Maudlin, go ahead and fill in the rest of the Lortmils with the green of the Lortmil Technomancy.  They control more area than is shown currently.

  Uh, Maudlin, one more thing - Acererak controls Sunndi, but not the hills and mountains around Sunndi.
  Indeed, the coast east of the hills is held by the Dark Union, and should be purple.
  The coast west of the hills is held by the Iron League, and should remain uncolored.

  That is a splendid map, Maudlin.  A few more tweaks is all ...

  I'll be back in 3 days.
  See you all then!


----------



## Black Omega

Well, popping over on this also.

We're jumping in to make a claim on:

The Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 


The forces of Good, outnumbered but that just makes it easier to find the evil people.

Need to reread the rules again, I've gotten so unclear on the planar stuff.  Can I claim the Planar Seelie?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Black Omega.  You can.
  I will modify the lists for your claims.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  Everyone check your current claims (note that Planars currently claimed have no PL unless the person is claiming only Planars plus his Player Character at the start.)

  If your current claims exceed 100 points (again, not including Planars, which have no PL at the start), you must relinquish enough of your claims to pull yourself back down to 100 in Power Level or below.


----------



## kaboom

I would like to clame The Sea League (merfolk, tritons in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 and The Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves in the Solnor, all around the Lendore Isles and elsewhere, neutral and good) PL 15. 

We are now the sky-sea League


----------



## Serpenteye

Kalanyr and Edena: 

Edena, If the dark Union keeps all our claims we have 102ppts. I am willing to offer Kalanyr 2/3 of the Bone March (we keep the south and he gets the north) to bring it down to 100pts. Kalanyr, e-mail me if this is a satisfactory solution. 
-------


----------



## The Forsaken One

100 max = noted 

reduced Greyspace claims to: 
*The Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
*The Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
Bring me to about 95. 

Also Kalanyr and friend, wanna join a underdark alliance? 
From there on we can see to whom we expand out alliance. To hold the whole udnerdark is a nice bae of operations and sceaming.


----------



## dagger

Id like to take The Free City of Verbobonc (Oeridian and Flannae human, demihumans of all types, neutral and good) PL 2 , since its near me .  (I like everything be near each other.  )


----------



## William Ronald

Dagger,

As you are still new, I relinquish my claim to Verbobonc.  It is a historic ally of Veluna.  If you wish, I am willing to relinquish my claim to Dyvers as well.

Edena:

Thanks for sticking around for a little while and adding the new powers.  If you get a chance, answer my e-mails. Also, can you make a short list of what has not been claimed other than the new powers. Take it easy and relax. You have truly earned it.

Everyone:  Remember you can contest a country or a faction as per the rules.  However, let's try to be considerate to the underpowered players and the new players.  We may receive several this weekend.

Also, I will help anyone with any questions or concerns as best I can.  If you have questions, please e-mail me at wronald1@yahoo.com.  I will check my e-mail repeatedly and come to the boards as often as I can this weekend and Monday.


----------



## dagger

No need to give up that many claims, Verbobonc would be fine, and thank you.


----------



## William Ronald

*Verbobonc and Dyvers*

Dagger,

Done and done.  The Kevellond League wishes you well with Verbobonc. (In the LGG campaign, that's where my character is from.)   Please check your e-mail.

I will later get the address for the Living Greyhawk pages at WoTC it should be a help to us all.


----------



## kaboom

*my PC*

King Thayadon Fasfani of the Sky-Sea League

Avrial wizard 20/ fighter 10
HD: 20d4(Wizard)+ 10d10(Fighter)+60(Con)
Items: The crown of the citadels (lets you command flying ships and citadels)


----------



## Kesh

It would be nice if there was a list of what powers are _not_ claimed. I've got 9 points total, vs. people with 100...


----------



## dagger

I seem to be forming my self around a dwarven and gnomish base of power, so I will at this time stake a claim to.

The Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good)


----------



## Mr. Draco

*My PC*

Edena or William or whoever this is suppossed to go to.

Kas is my PC.  His power level should be therefore counted in that list, not the list of Dark Union of Eastern Oerth (like the god-emporer).  Thanks!


----------



## William Ronald

Kesh,

I will try to compose a list of unclaimed powers in a few hours.  I have to go somewhere for a few hours.

In the interim, consider taking powers which you might have contacted through diplomatic means.  You can contest other powers also.

For example, I believe both your territories are landlocked, so you would not likely have contact with sea creatures. However, you could have good diplomatic relations with an other powers.  Please claim something, that is why more powers were added.  

Of course, by some of the standards here -- I am a minor power.


Mr, Draco:

I can't edit the list, as I do not have the authority or the permission to do so.  I will bring the issue up with Edena.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

I would at this time like to claim an additional faction:
~The Gith of greyspace (spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral, PL 20), under the assuption that the Gith have contacted us in the past and we are trading partiners of sorts.  They came to the Pomarj because they been... unwelcome in human and demi-human lands. Over the years we have developed a close relationship.

If annother has claimed the Gith of Greyspace let me know, and we can discuss the matter.


----------



## kaboom

I am claiming The Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*PC: Turrosh Mak*

Moved to the IR PC thread


----------



## Kesh

Hm. If no one has claimed the Circle of Eight, I'll take 'em. *That* should kick up my power level. 

(Edit) Wait, they're only PL 5? yeesh. All of them are at least 17th level, and several have 20 levels total... ah well. It's a start.


----------



## William Ronald

*Unclaimed Powers list to come soon*

Hello, everyone;

I will in the next hour or so post a list of unclaimed powers. Remember Edena's rules.  Also, I like Maudlin's idea to make alliances that seem to make sense.

I am moderator while Edena takes a break, so e-mail me if you have questions.

William


----------



## lynux

I would like to claim the following factions now that they are open, note: I will still have a total PL lower than 100.



The Empire of Erypt (strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 35
The Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25

--------------------------------------------------

‚í‚½‚µ ‚í 
‚¢‚»‚ª‚µ‚¢
‚Å‚·
--------------------------------------------------
if you cannot read the above Characters or appear to be weird characters and not of Oriental language plz configure your browser to see them, IE click View, Encoding, More, Japanese, then you will be asked to download it, plz click yes.

now another favor i ask of you all, DONT ASK ME WHY IM DOING THIS!


----------



## Mr. Draco

Jeez, the kitchen sink has a PL of 2?!?!?!  That's one heck of a sink!  I know TANKS that don't have a power level that high!


----------



## lynux

PC or NPC for The United Districts of Oerth
Talice Kellen lvl 20
Neutral Evil Elf
Rogue

17 STR
23 DEX
13 CON
12 INT
15 WIS
12 CHA

Weapons: Ice Bane Long Sword +5 (Immunity to Fire and an extra 1d8 damage against Fire based creatures)
Diamond Crossbow +3 (extra 1d4 damage against undead)
Tear Chain Mail (+4 defense against Good and Neutral aligned) (+1 against Evil)
base attack: 15/10/5
Saves: FORT: 6; REF: 12; WILL: 6

This is the hero for The United Districts of Oerth, has respect form most factions and amazing grace in battle.


----------



## William Ronald

*Unclaimed Powers List*

Hello, everyone. 

Using this thread and the previous one, I created a list of unclaimed powers.  This may not be entirely accurate, but if there are errors let me know.


*UNCLAIMED POWeRS*

Irongate (dwarves, gnomes, Oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
The Dwarves of the Iron Hills (dwarves, neutral and good) PL 3 
 The Grandwood (high elves, wood elves, grey elves, gnomes, halflings, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
Onnwall (Oeridian human, dwarven, neutral and good) PL 3 
 Idee (Oeridian human, dwarven, high elven, heavily good) PL 3
 The Kitchen Sink (kitchen sink) PL 2  (I have no idea what the kitche sink is in terms of alignment or species.  Maybe it has rust monsters?J


 The Elves of the Lost City in the Adri Forest (If released from the artifact’s hold, all elven, evil) PL 4


The Empire of Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 25 
The Empire of Erypt (strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 35 
The Empire of Ishtarland (humans, demihumans, humanoids, genies, all alignments) PL 40 

The Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 30 

The Storm-Riders of Hyperborea (humans, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds) PL 35 

The Scro Armada of Greyspace (spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 




Hyperborea is the great polar continent north and northwest of the Flanaess. 
Lyrn, Erypt, Ishtarland, are all far away on the western side of Oerik, Oerth's greatest continent (of which the Flanaess is the easternmost part.) 
The Yuan-Ti Empire is deep within Hempmonaland, although they have an infamous seaport on the coast south of the map. 

The Deepwater League (merfolk, tritons, sea-elves in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) PL 15 
The People of the Shining Grottos (merfolk, tritons, sea-elves in the Denzac Gulf, heavily good) PL 10 
The Sea League (merfolk, tritons in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
The Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves in the Solnor, all around the Lendore Isles and elsewhere, neutral and good) PL 15 

The Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) PL 30 
(Note, Aaqa is north of the Celestial Imperium, far to the west-northwest of Zeif) 

PLANAR POWERS 

The Planars of Elysium (Guardinals, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

The Planars of the Positive Material Plane (Xeg-yi, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Negative Material Plane (Xeg-ya, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air (Air elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air (Djinn, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air (Invisible stalkers, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water (Water elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water (Marids, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water (Water wierds, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth (Earth elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth (Dao, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth (Xorn, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire (Fire elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire (Fire efreeti, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire (Salamanders, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

The Planars of the Elemental Planes (Jann, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

The Planars of the Ethereal Plane (Filchers, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Ethereal Plane (Thought eaters, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

The Planars of the Astral Plane (Githyanki, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Astral Plane (Githzerai, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Astral Plane 

My thanks to Williams for his help here 

Remember! ... No person playing in the IR can pick more than 3 Planar Races, total, for his or her Planar Arms Race. 
If you pick a race, build your power up with it, then stop pulling in beings of that race, then you can choose another race to substitute for it. 

Example: Iuz picks demons, yugoloths, and elementals. 
He racks up 9 points of demons, 9 points of yugoloths, and 9 points of elementals over 3 Turns. 
He then stops taking elementals. 
He keeps his 9 points of elementals - they don't go away. 
He chooses Xeg-ya instead. Now, he starts all over with 3 points of Xeg-ya, on the Turn after he declared the change. 
So, next Turn he would have 12 points of demons, 12 points of yugoloths, 9 points of elementals, and 3 points of xeg-ya.


----------



## Mr. Draco

do we claim the planar races we will be summoning right now? or during turn 1?


----------



## Mr. Draco

serpenteyes: check your email please!


----------



## William Ronald

*Planar races*

Mr. Draco,

I believe you can start claiming planar races now.  Check with the rules on the first page of this thread.  I will check and get back to you.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Thanks for the quick reply William!


----------



## Mr. Draco

I was thinking of summoning:

*Xill
*Salamanders
*Rakshasa
(these are all from the 3rd edition MM)

Are these ok?  I know some of them aren't posted in the official list.


----------



## lynux

*about summoning*

I am curious to the limitations of summoning, could I summon Dragons even Dire Drakes?
If you just say summons like constructs and stuph I would like to know the ACTUAL limitations and your allowing of how far this ability may go.
Please post your thoughts

---------------------------------------
‚í‚½‚µ ‚í
‚¢‚»‚ª‚µ‚¢
‚Å‚·
---------------------------------------


----------



## kaboom

*Check your E-mails*

Check your E-mails please Black Omega, Kesh, and Alyx

The Sky-Sea League claims the folowing planers
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air (Air elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air (Djinn, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
The Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water (Water elementals, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race


----------



## William Ronald

Mr. Draco:

I have an excerpt from the rules section that should help:


RULE EIGHT - THE BASICS OF THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

You maniacs want to gate in the largest numbers of demons, devils, and celestials possible (and elementals!) to help you, right? 
And the Shadow Empire wants to bring in legions of shadow beings from the Plane of Shadow. 
Etc, etc, etc. 

Very well. 

If you state you are peitioning the Planars to come help you, they come and help. 

ANY POWER MAY SUMMON PLANARS APPROPRIATE TO THAT NATIONS ALIGNMENT (If Veluna summons demons, that won't cut it, and if Ivid summons eladrin, they will leave.) 

Two or more nations may summon the same kind of Planars (haha, I have more demons than you do!) 
There is no limit to the number of Planars you can summon. 
Again, you gain 3 points per Turn in the Planar Arms race. 

And again, you MUST TELL ME you are summoning Planars. 
If you do not tell me, then next Turn you have no additional Power Level from the Planars. 

You must convince me that the Planars will come. 
If you say: I summon Planars, that is not enough. 
If you say: I summon Planars, and beg the Celestials to save our country from the evil forces threatening us, that is another matter. 
If you say to the evil Planars: come and enjoy destroying and pillaging, that is another matter. 
Generally, Planars expect a reward for their service. They may not demand one from you outright, but be assured that you will be made to pay, one way or another ... and the method of payment will be chosen by the Planars and not you, in all likelihood! 

EXCEPTION TO RULE EIGHT: 

If you are playing ONLY Planars - such as is the case with Frigid Spleen, who is playing only the Eladrin - you are under a special rule. 

You begin with a Power Level of 9. 
You are AUTOMATICALLY considered to be in the Planar Arms Race. 
You MAY enter the Magical Arms Race. 
You MAY enter the Technological Arms Race. 
You MAY enter the Undead Arms Race (there are good spirits as well as evil ones.) 

This is an exception. Only those who begin the IR, and who CONTINUE the IR, playing only Planars, may employ this rule. 
If the person playing Planars chooses a Non-Planar power in addition to his Planars, he reverts to the rules of everyone else. 

He does not get two Planar Arms Races (one for his Planars, and one for his Non-Planars) 
He does not get two Technological Arms Races (one for his Planars, and one for his Non-Planars) 
He does not get two Magical Arms Races (one for his Planars, and one for his Non-Planars) 
He does not get two Undead Arms Races (one for his Planars, and one for his Non-Planars) 

The same rules above apply to those starting the IR playing only: 

Planars (as noted) 
Undead 
Anything else that could be conjured, and somehow conscrued into causing me to having to declare another Arms Race (such as, say, a Magical Construct Arms Race) 

Otherwise, look what would happen: 

I start the Planar Arms Race, the Magical Arms Race, the Technological Arms Race, and the Undead Arms Race. 
I instruct my Planars and Undead to begin their own Planar, Magical, Technological, and Undead Arms Races. 
They, in turn, instruct their Planars and Undead to begin their own Planar, Magical, Technological, and Undead Arms races. 
And they in turn, instruct their Planar and ... 



Lynux,

Here are the rules for the magical arms race:

RULE NINE - THE BASICS OF THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

The Magical Arms Race ... ah, isn't it wonderful! 

The return of Kas means the return of the Arcane Age to Oerth. 
Now, EVERYONE can learn those 10th and 11th level spells. 
You can all become little (or big) Netherils! 

Again, you must state you are beginning magical research. 
Again, if you do not tell me you are beginning magical research, you get nothing the next turn. 
Again, you gain 3 points at the start of the next turn, and every turn thereafter, for your efforts. 

The Shadow Empire, and Vecna and Kas and their Legions, have the jump on you all in this respect, but it is already factored into their starting Power Level. 
They CAN, however (and automatically do) continue their own research, so they automatically gain 3 points per Turn. 

There is no limit on how many points you can gain from magical research, for magic has no limit to it's power. 

When one of you has gained 50 points from the Magical Arms Race, you may declare you are throwing Karsus's Avatar (you can now throw 12th level spells.) 
If you do this, on the NEXT TURN after you stated this, EVERYONE loses ALL of their Power Level from the Magical Arms race for that Turn only. 
The following turn after that, things return to normal. 

(Of course, if everyone starts throwing Karsus's Avatar every turn, nobody is going have the benefits of their research ...) 



Everyone.

Ideally, I think that those of us who are major powers, meaning 29  points and higher, should give new people and lesser powers a chance to claim new powers.  I don't want to discourage people from joining because everything seems claimed. 

Remember people, you can contest with someone for a power or a faction.


----------



## Valkys

*Planars*

As I understand it:

You may claim Planars now. If you control a power other than Planars in addition to the Planars, the PL for the Planars is 0. You're just saying that you will enter the Planar Arms Race starting on turn 1. 

If you control only Planar powers, each Planar power claimed, max 3, is PL 9. 

So, claiming now won't add to your PL, it just means that you'll get to summon the races you want when you are able to start the Planar Arms Race.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William: Thanks!  I just wanted to post what I'll be summoning during the first turn now so I don't forget.  Later (read: when edena comes back or the first turn) I'll post why they would help me.


----------



## William Ronald

*Alignment limits on what you can claim*

Hello,

Am I correct in assuming that there is a rule explaining how alignment can limit your claims to powers?  I seem to recall Edena saying something about this.

Also, does anyone have the Dragon Magazine CD Rom.  Edena wants information on the quasi-deities of Greyhaw?

Thanks.


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *I would swear someone claimed Rary and the Empire of the Bright Lands.
> Who? *



I have claimed him; he comes from one of my nations, Ket.


----------



## lynux

ok I re-read the Magical Arms Race thing, does that mean i may cast all Spells in the Players Handbook?
Im not as familiar to this as everyone, I did read the rules but some of the basics still remain shakey


----------



## William Ronald

*Spells*

Lynux,

I think your countries can but your character can't.  Is he the leader of the Valley of the Mage?  (I am trying to get a feeling for your faction, but I can't. How would you describe it, besides being eclectic and interesting.)

Remember, countries can take a lot of actions.

I am going to log off for the night, and run out for a minute.  If there is anything urgent, I will check my e-mail one more time.

As for offers of alliances, I am considering several.  I will be busy for a large chunk of the day tomorrow. (It's 11:30 p.m. Friday by my clock), so I will not be getting back on those offers until then.

In the mean time, try not to blow up your boards.

Remember, you can claim powers.  I think that it is best that we leave the newer powers for anyone who might show up.  Saturdays are usually busy on the boards, so I don't want anyone to look at our thread and feel discouraged.  If I think things are getting a little out of hand, I may start contesting powers if people get too greedy.

William


----------



## kaboom

How many countries can you give technological aid to in one turn?  will it stack ? (IE: if I get technological aid from dagger, William Ronald and GnomeWorks do I get 3, 6, or 9 points?


----------



## Alyx

My nations, as yet not-united, begin to summon the Jann and the Xeg-yi to our banner.  The scholars, mystics and monks of the Celestial Empire, the wizards of Varnaith, Celene, and Lendore begin to research the ancient magiks as fast as they can!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

OOC:  I'm still here!  Much of my recent communications have been behind the scenes, off the boards, but I'm not going anywhere.  Took me awhile to catch up...  can't wait until the real war starts, and the real posting follows.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*GIRA Updated!*

I added pages 9 - 14 of the original IR to the archive.
The Gnomish Industrial Revolution Archive can be found here:
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

~Bugbear~


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have indeed asked William to moderate the situation for the next 2 days, while I am gone.
  Would everyone try to work with him, on settling the claims, until I return?
  Things are pretty messy, and we want to settle the matter before the 20th.

  Anyone who is well below 100 points has the right to claim more powers.
  Why should anyone have to start off real weak when others start at near 100 points?

  I included the new nations for new players, I would like to say.
  Thus, the power inflation you say:  If a new player claimed one nation, he'd need it to compensate for the large number of claims by those already here.

  The 100 point limit stands.
  Yes, Bone March can be shared.  

  I will read the rest of the new posts, and update the lists, then I'm off for a while.

  NOBODY IS REQUIRED TO BRING A PC INTO THIS.

  Nobody.

  That is strictly optional.

  Some people wanted to do that, so I accommodated them, then - to make life easier for me and you - I simply put a template up for everyone involved, which noted whether they had a PC or didn't have one.
  By no means did that indicate you had to take a Player Character.

  Edena


----------



## Alyx

I claim the The Wind Dukes of Aaqa to my banner, but under a special condition.  

The condition is this; I will release this kingdom to any new player who asks to represent it, or to any underpowered player who already has nations of good and wants a larger voice in this conflict.

Until then, or if no players end up asking for it, the Kingdom of Aaqa is mine to represent, and I will do so to the best of my ability.  Already, the people of Aqaa are beggining to research magic, needing a method of easy transport from thier distant kingdom.

The Aaqa have links with the Celestial Imperium, and trade with Varnaith, due to its distance from normal lands.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,

Thanks for stopping in.

In order to help the underpowered player or a new player, I am going to make a claim, which I will consider relinquishing:

The Empire of Ishtarland (humans, demihumans, humanoids, genies, all alignments) PL 40 


We need to give new people a chance as well as the underpowered. I realize that scaling your power back may seem a little odd, but there are advantages.  Even if your territories are not contiguous, theere could be a common theme (race, alignment, history) or a good personal story. (The leader of a small nation in your faction once saved the life of the leader of a much larger power.  Now, the larger country is standing by someone who saved its leader.)

One advantage is a more consistent story.  Why are these powers allied? It can help define who you are in the IR thread.

Secondly, you may decide to help a player out by giving him some power.  Allies will be VERY important in the IR thread.

Also, I think the more voices we  here from, the more fun we will have.  The reasons the previous threads worked is that there were many voices sharing power.

If you see someone who is underpowered or a new player, please consider helping him out by offering to give up some of your power.  You might gain a valuable ally.

Consider, Kalanyr, Mr. Draco, and SerpentEye are working to settle many of their differences.  The less contested states we have on the 20th, the easier it will be on Edena. We need to work together to ensure that this will be easy on Edena, easy on us, and fun for everyone.  ("All for fun, and fun for all" if I may try to imitate the Three Musketeers.  The literary heroes, not the candy bar.)

I would like to say that Edena has been our backbone in this thread.  Maudlin, the maps are tremendous. Turrosh Mak(Bugbear), thanks for archiving the old threads.  We should all spend some time reading them to understand what happened in the first two IR threads.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I would like to urge those who would to help Kesh.
  He is badly underpowered.

  There is an analogy to that - being last to bat in a softball game, and stuck in far right field when your team is on the field.
  Some of you might have received such treatment:  it is no fun.

  (Kesh, you can claim any of the sea powers in the Denzac Gulf, the region of ocean between Hempmonaland and the Amedio Rainforest, and it would make perfect sense.)

  In a situation where the Dark Union has 100 points and Kesh has 9, what kind of say does he have in what is going on?

  I say the same about Zelda, but Zelda seems to be happy with only the claim of the Ratiks and the Barbarians.


----------



## William Ronald

*Kesh, Please pick up your new powers*

I am laying claim to the following powers and offering them to Kesh to give him a better chance in this thread.

The People of the Shining Grottos (merfolk, tritons, sea-elves in the Denzac Gulf, heavily good) PL 10
The Sea League (merfolk, tritons in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
The Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves in the Solnor, all around the Lendore Isles and elsewhere, neutral and good) PL 15 

Kesh, please pick up your powers at your earliest convenience. (No fish jokes, please.  It could become a bad halibut.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to a whole day's worth of questions*

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  Here are replies and answers to all the posts put on this thread today, in the order in which they were posted:

  Remember that Williams is the moderator.  Please work with him.
  I am going away for 2 days.  If I do not, I will suffer burn-out.

  COMMENTS AND ANSWERS:

  Turrosh Mak has claimed the Gith of Greyspace.  I will change the Lists.

  Kaboom has claimed the Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace.  I will change the lists.

  Kesh has claimed the Circle of Eight.  I will change the lists.
  Also, I will change the Circle of Eight.
  In addition to their PL of 5, they have some powerful NPCs.  I will factor those in (Williams sent me details on them, so I can do this.  Thank you, Williams.)

  Lynus has claimed the Empire of Erypt.
  He has also claimed the illithid of Greyspace.
  Please note, Lynus, that someone else (see below) is also claiming the illithid of Greyspace, so the claim is contested.
  Erypt is really far away from the Flanaess, by the way.  Take note.

  - - -

  The Kitchen Sink is actually a gigantic Construct that has magically shrunken itself, and is currently dormant.
  (Of course it is gigantic, how else do you think it can eat endless garbage and water???)

  - - -

  Lynux now has a PC for his power.  Talice Kellen, elven rogue, evil.  PL 1.

  Mr Draco asks:  do we claim the planar races we will be summoning right now? or during turn 1?

  You should WAIT until turn one to make your claims!!!
  Nobody is listening to me on this.
  WAIT until Turn One, until the actual IR starts, then place your claims on the board.
  On TURN TWO, you start benefitting from your claim (assuming you convince me that the Planars should come and help you.)

  Those claiming ONLY Planar Powers (plus their PCs) at the start are exempt from this rule, and start with 9 points per Planar Race claimed.

  They, and the rest of you, can only claim three Planar Races.
  If you drop one race, you can add another in it's place, during the Turns.
  But you can NEVER gain more than 9 points per Turn from Planar aid!

  Lynux:  You can summon Constructs or create Constructs.
  However, you cannot summon or make enough to create an Arms Race (not unless you do some very convincing posting, in which case I will create the Construct Arms Race, and everyone who joins in could conceivably gain 3 points per turn from it.)

  There is no limit as to the number of Arms Races you can join.
  However, you must CONVINCE ME by your posting that you have a way to call the Planars, convince them to help you, or you must convince me you can create the undead and control them, etc.

  There are rules set up for the Magical and Technological Arms Race, that tell you specifically what you can and cannot do with them.  Rules 13 or 14, I believe, on Post Two of this thread.

  Yes, the Planar Dragons can be summoned (I will add them to the lists.)
  I don't know what Dire Drakes are, but it sounds nasty.

  I see Kaboom is in the Claims Race 
  He is now claiming the Air Elementals, Djinn, and Water Elementals.

  I will modify the lists again.

  Williams asks how alignment restricts your claims:

  If you are primarily claiming good and neutral powers, don't claim evil ones please (although Ket will work with the Baklunish, an exception.)
  If you are primarily playing evil powers, don't claim good powers or neutral and good powers (and be very careful about selecting neutral or heavily neutral powers.)
  Ulek is an enemy of the Pomarj.
  Nyrond is an enemy of Aerdi.
  Ket is an enemy of Bissel.
  Iuz is an enemy of Furyondy.
  Varnaith is an enemy of the Yuan-Ti empire.
  The Scarlet Brotherhood is feared by most powers.
  Vecna, Acererak, and Ivid are feared by everyone.

  Darkness, I will make an exception and allow that you can claim Rary ... because he is Baklunish.
  This is an exception, folks. (Most of the Baklunish are neutral anyways, and some are evil.  Only Garnak has good tendencies.)

  Lynux, you may cast all the spells in the Player's Handbook.
  However, this is probably going to be a World War.
  Unless your spell is a large area of effect spell, posting that you cast Fireball won't mean much.
  I cannot micronise things down to the battlefield.  It is just not possible.

  Instead of rolling dice in this game, you post.
  Your posts ARE the equivalent of creating armies and rolling dice (ala Risk, Axis and Allies.)
  How many times you post, and how THOUGHTFULLY you post, determine how well you roll those dice.

  That does not mean you should post 40 times in one Turn.
  We have 24 players, and a Turn is only 200 posts, including mine.
  That's less than 10 posts per person.
  And when I call Time Out, I will not read any further posts on that thread.  It is next Turn!
  Take heed!

  Kaboom, there is a detailed rule on how much you can gain from the technological Arms Race on page one, post one - the rules.
  But to summarize:  If you are clever and conniving, and get lack-witted  people to help you, you could gain up to 12 points in PL on Turn One, 6 points on Turn 2, and then on Turn 3 and after it is 3 points per Turn.
  The Lortmil Technomancy and/or the Shadow Empire MUST ANNOUNCE during the Turn they are giving out the secrets of technology, or NOBODY can gain more than 3 points from the Technological Arms Race on Turn One.

  Alyx has claimed the Wind Dukes of Aaqa.
  On the condition he will release them to any new player who asks for them, or any underpowered good powers player who requests them.
  Noted, Alyx.

  I will change the Lists.


  Williams has claimed Ishtarland, and noted he may relinquish it to a new player, if asked.

  I will change the lists.

  That's everything I could think of.

  Edena_of_Neith (who will now go off to the Lists and make the changes)


----------



## William Ronald

*Thanks, Edena*

Edena:

Thanks for stepping in.  I will have to try to find Kesh and e-mail him.

I would like to have new people claim the powers that are far from the Flanaess.  It adds a certain credibility, as they would be unlikely to be active in the politics of the Flanaess.  

Plus, there is something to be said for portraying a culture.  (My offer to help with better names still stands. Sorry. It's the amateur linguist coming out in me.)

Thanks for clarifying the alignment rules.  It makes sense.  There will be some reasonable exceptions. (What I call the my pain-in-the-rear rule. He's a pain in the rear, but he's my pain in the rear.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

IMPORTANT!! - PLEASE READ

  MAJOR CHANGE IN A RULING

  Ok, you may claim up to 3 Planar Powers BEFORE the game starts on the 20th.
  This will make it easier on you, and easier on me.

  In so doing, you are ASSUMED to have posted on Turn One that you made said claim (you don't have to post anything now, of course, on Turn One regarding who you claim.)

  You will gain your first 3 points of power per Planar Race claimed on TURN TWO.
  I repeat, TURN TWO.

  For those of you who have claimed ONLY Planar Races (plus your Player Character, if any), you BEGIN with 3 points of Power Level for each Planar Race you claimed, on TURN ONE.
  I repeat, TURN ONE.

  So, for all of you who have made claims, you may hold on to them.

  IMPORTANT!

  More than one player can claim the same Planar Race.
  There can be three players claiming Demons, for example (such as Kalanyr, Serpenteyes, and Maudlin.)
  In such a case, the claims are NOT contested.
  Not contested.

  For all non-Planar Powers, you must contest (or agree to share) any Power claimed, but this is not true with the Planars.

  IMPORTANT:

  YOU MUST CONVINCE ME THERE IS A GOOD REASON YOU COULD OBTAIN HELP FROM THE PLANARS YOU CLAIM, IN YOUR POSTS ON TURN ONE.
  If not, the Planars will go home, and you will receive no Power Level for them on Turn Two.

  Those claiming ONLY Planar Powers at the start (plus their Player Characters, if any) are exempt from this rule.

  And finally:

  If you claim both good and evil Planars, one or both of them will automatically decide to go home, regardless of your arguments.

  Edena


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William has bequeathed several powers on Kesh.

  Kesh must accept this.  Kesh, please note this post.

  Here is what Williams posted:

Kesh, Please pick up your new powers 

I am laying claim to the following powers and offering them to Kesh to give him a better chance in this thread.

  The People of the Shining Grottos (merfolk, tritons, sea-elves in the Denzac Gulf, heavily good) PL 10 
  The Sea League (merfolk, tritons in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13 
  The Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves in the Solnor, all around the Lendore Isles and elsewhere, neutral and good) PL 15 

  Kesh, please pick up your powers at your earliest convenience. (No fish jokes, please. It could become a bad halibut.)

  Ruling:

  As a result of William's post, these powers above are now claimed.
  If another player claims them, except for Kesh, they are considered Contested.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have made major (and time-consuming) changes to the Lists.
  Would you'all go and check your claims and PL totals?

  Note there are conflicting claims (Ivid, the Illithid of Greyspace, Istivar, the Hold of the Sea Princes, the Principality of Ulek, and perhaps others.)

  You must keep your total Power Level to 100 or below.
  The only exception is the person playing Vecna and his Legions (and he cannot make any further claims except his 3 allowed Planar claims and PC.)

  I have listed your PLs on the Lists, so take a look.  
  Forsaken One, you're still at 101. 
  Serpenteyes, I understand the sharing arrangement for the Bone March ... I'm mulling that over.
  I recommend the Dark Union relinquish Dullstrand (PL 2) to correct your over 100 problem.

  Frigid Spleen, at the least you ought to claim two more Planar Groups.
  Zelda, feel free to claim something else if you wish.
  Kesh, I am working on the Circle of Eight, using William's information.  I'll have the Circle NPCs up ASAP.

  Please look up at the posts I've made above. 
  They are important.

  Cheers to you all.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Now, I'm OUTTA HERE for the next 2 days.

  Williams is Moderator in my place! 

  Work with him, and try not to blow Oerth up while I'm gone. 

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

------------------------Edena wrote:
  Serpenteyes, I understand the sharing arrangement for the Bone March ... I'm mulling that over.
  I recommend the Dark Union relinquish Dullstrand (PL 2) to correct your over 100 problem.
------------------------

It's not so much a sharing arrangement as a dividing arrangement.  I haven't heard anything from Kalanyr yet so I don't know if it's going to work.  If not I might consider giving up Dullstrand (I only claimed it 'cause I thought it was Kalstrand )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Check out Rule 17, City of the Gods - page 1, post 2.
  Curiosity can kill the cat ...

  Bye!


----------



## Maudlin

Re: Rule 17

Eep!

Re: Planar Arms Race

Acererak will begin by calling the dead to his service of course, under an extra-industrial strength Desecrate effect reaching throughout his domain, also bolstering his regular undead followers (10th level effect). 

Furthermore he has always commanded the service of Demons to guard his tombs, due to his cambion nature and the fact that daddy dearest (the Balor Lord Tarnhem) was tricked out of his True Name and is now spending the ages in thrall to the Demilich. With him as Our Man In The Abyss, Acererak is bringing them in hard and fast.

Finally, all manner of Elementals from his beloved Plane of Negative Energy are also being gated in, Xeg-Yi (not Xeg-Ya as it says in the list, they're Positive), Negative Energy Elementals, etc...

Edit -- Desecrate, not Unhallow, sorry.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena
(no hurry to answer)

What kind of things you want to mailed about?
And what kind of things only apply when sent here on boards?

"Everything else but"... might be good answer for later question, since I can check that long list back there for any details.

Yep, I know I am underpowered, but I prefer keeping this small area and people with logical connections together. That's all I can handle, when game has not even started.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Lynux, discussion.*

You're contesting my claim for the Illithid of Greyspace...? Why contest. Just take the SCRO from greyspace, they've got 30 PL instead of 25 and it saves us both a conflict?

If you don't agree on this mail me at NukemUntilTHeyGLow@hotmail.com

Lynux you do KNOW that you claims are rediculous?
Check the map!!!!!! http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/Greyhawk.jpg

And see how spread out all your little bits and pieces are!
Take a advice from me and that's to find some concentrated forces. If you're atacked now you get whacked from all sides and you dont get to add up all you power levels to fight. Because your forces can't help eachother because they can't get to eachother!!!!!!!!!

So think about these comments plz... or else you'll loe about 80% of your holdingfs in teh first two days because they can get attacked killed and assimilated without ANY opposition in comparisson to what we can put up against you forces in concentration. So if you want to be a great power don't just have alot of added up PL but get them concentrated or your sum of PL means J*CK SH*T.

I hope that was some constructive Criticism  I realeased 3 of my claims for the same reason because they REALLY didn't make any sense.


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, just popping in for a few minutes.   I wll be gone for the next few hours.

Lynux,  the Forsaken One has valid points.  Take a look at the map.  I want you to have a chance to survive.  Also, it helps to have a theme for your group.

The Forsaken One:  Releasing your claims because it doesn't work is a good idea.


Kesh: Please pick up the powers that I have claimed on your behalf.

Everyone:  I will be out until about 4 p.m. Chicago time.   (As I write this, it is 8:21 a.m.)  I will come back and answer your questions.  Also, for new players. I have something reserved for you (Ishtarland).  Also, people, talk to your friends here at EN World.  I want to have Edena come back Monday and see more people here.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Also, people, talk to your friends here at EN World.  I want to have Edena come back Monday and see more people here. *




If you need a place to communicate, remember that I have a chat room  which has been offered to the Industrial Revolution:

Irc.webmaster.com 
Port 6667 
#Bugbearsfolly 

or by java client at 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/Basic.html 


on a completly unrelated note, What The Heck is the Kitchen Sink?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Lynux, Disscusion (my two cents)*

Theres a reasion noone had allready claimed all those powers you claimed

the Fellrev Foerst s in the Heart of Iuz's domain, expect two lose it.
Same for the Duch of Tenh and the Pale.

The Vale of the mage is at greet risk from Balkunish countreys and the Kevoland Alliance.

The Barrier peaks robots are a prize that *everyone* is going to try for.  it's a treasure trove of advanced tech.

The hold of the sea princes are at risk from the kevoland Alliance, the scarlet Brotherhood, and myself 

the Olman Islands are going to fall to the scarlet brotherhood.  

The wolf and Tiger nomads are at risk from the balkunish nations and the Solalistarum.

and that's what I see from just a quick glance at the Big Map.

See the problem isn't just that you have a whole bunch of nations scattered accross the map, but that those powers are indiviually very weak.you have no way of coordinating your forces to protect all of them and thus, you are going to be carved up like a christmas Turkey.

Think about this.

~Turrosh Mak~


----------



## The Forsaken One

Turrosh, everybody seems to miss that I control the WHOLE of the hellfurnaces and the valey of the mage the robots and the hold of the sea princes are in my territory. They are within the valeys of my mountains so I'm very near and all over them in the first round 
Everybody seems to miss that in those moutains is a faction with 100 PL 

I see I'm at 101 and to reduce it I'll pull back the claim (I'll go after it when we start )for the hold of the sea princes and reduce me to 97.

William, I wana know 2 things, i think edena will have to answer them but mayB you can as well.
1. The robots on the barrier peeks what kind of tech do they poses and what will their ownership or the posession of their tech mean in the tech race?
2. Your forces in greyspace, how can they affect the happenings on Oerth itself, can they come down and give battle from teh skies or are they solely able to be deployed in greyspace?

[edit: Turrosh name]
[edit: claim]
[edit: questions]


----------



## GnomeWorks

Okay, I've been playing catch-up lately.

I've only just gotten to page 9 of the first IR Prep thread.

However, I found something that irks me greatly...



> *Lynux has claimed* ... The Demihumans of the *Northern Lortmils* (dwarves, gnomes) PL 3
> 
> *Edena said:* The Demihumans of the Northern Lortmils ...  _NOBODY ELSE HAS CLAIMED ANY OF THESE!_




Ahem.

Mine. 

[edit]I believe that I asked about these early on in the first thread, and nobody said anything - neither yea or nay.  I'm still somewhat waiting to find an answer there.  I've now gotten to page 11, and nothing.  Maybe there's something in this thread I missed?  Or is this a valid complaint?  BTW, not trying to be a jerk about it, I just thought that I controlled that area.[/edit]


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Gnomeworks*

Welcome back.
Did you get the e-mail I sent you?


----------



## GnomeWorks

Yes, and I just replied to it.

Check your email, Turrosh Mak.


----------



## kaboom

*Change of email address - kaboom*

Because of the large amount of messages that this adventure will likely generate, I've created a new mailbox especially for Kaboom!  Please email me at:
kaboom@leadingchange.net

Thanks,

Kaboom


----------



## kaboom

*Error in claim list*

Edna, the claim list does not show my claim to the Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace.


----------



## Kesh

I'm afraid I have to relinquish all my claims. Due to personal problems, I probably won't be able to devote much time to the GIR. In fact, I may not be online at all anymore in a couple days.


----------



## lynux

about you thinking my claims are outrageous
My claims are my business
Being spread is my tactic not yours.  I would appreciate you not mentioning my faults again.


----------



## lynux

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hi, just popping in for a few minutes.   I wll be gone for the next few hours.
> 
> Lynux,  the Forsaken One has valid points.  Take a look at the map.  I want you to have a chance to survive.  Also, it helps to have a theme for your group.
> 
> The Forsaken One:  Releasing your claims because it doesn't work is a good idea.
> 
> 
> Kesh: Please pick up the powers that I have claimed on your behalf.
> 
> Everyone:  I will be out until about 4 p.m. Chicago time.   (As I write this, it is 8:21 a.m.)  I will come back and answer your questions.  Also, for new players. I have something reserved for you (Ishtarland).  Also, people, talk to your friends here at EN World.  I want to have Edena come back Monday and see more people here. *




I plan to allie you know....
please do not change my configuration.  If i lose and die then at least I can get back to my homework at a faster rate.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hahahaha, lynux a bit touchy? You can't tell me you knew they were spread out like this. A well, since Mr touchy here wants to keep it this way he'll know from the 20th how great his "tactic" is.

Btw are you switching the 25 PL Illithid Spelljammers for the 30 PL Scro SPelljammers? Or are you gonna hold on to this unexplainable choise? Or if it's explainable explain 

And if you would have correctly read my mssge it states that it was supposed as "constructive criticism". We're all just trying to help out. So don't take any offence plz.


----------



## Serpenteye

Kesh said:
			
		

> *I'm afraid I have to relinquish all my claims. Due to personal problems, I probably won't be able to devote much time to the GIR. In fact, I may not be online at all anymore in a couple days.  *




I'm sorry to hear that and I hope things turn out all right.


----------



## lynux

*yeah ill switch with scro*

sure, ill switch with scro.  Plz do not refer to me as Mr. Touchy
and btw: im not planning some great tactic, infact my tactic is improv, but I made my decision, I heard your advice, I understood your point of view, and I have made my choice to keep what I have with exception to Scro.
Now, can we please drop the subject, Im tired of being public enemy #1


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hey don't see yourself as public enemy nr.1 I've been through the mangle myself last week cose I did some stupid crap to. it's jsut advise we give, we aren't trying to get to you or something. So you've got the point you made your decisions and so it's over. It's that simple. This is for fun and we are here to help and advise eachother that's all there is to it. i claimed some factions as well but when I looked at the map I had to drop them too because they didn't make any sense.

And tnx for switching the spelljammers, saves a conflict


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: yeah ill switch with scro*



			
				lynux said:
			
		

> *...I have made my choice to keep what I have with exception to Scro.
> Now, can we please drop the subject, Im tired of being public enemy #1 *




I can respect that. And I wish you luck

And your not Public Enemy No. One.  That would be the poor sod who's playing Vecna and his legions, followed by Abernastican (?), serpenteye, Mr. Draco, and the forsaken one.  In that order (I beleve).


----------



## kaboom

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
im not planning some great tactic, infact my tactic is improv
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
mine is let you rip each other apart and then mop up the remains


----------



## The Forsaken One

But I like Turrosh so he isn't in that much of troubles 
and your forgetting the shades.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *But I like Turrosh so he isn't in that much of troubles
> and your forgetting the shades.  *




No I'm not.
The shades are a bit further down the list, since they are one of the only two sources of tech. In the first few turns everyone is going to want to be their freinds.  After that though...
well, we'll see


----------



## The Forsaken One

Well I'm off for tonight, in holland it's CARNAVALLLLL, in other words party time for the next 4 days 
And tomorrow it's my birtday so I'm off for a day I'm afraid but I'll tryto get to the boards tomorrow.

have a nice day and night ya all~~


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: yeah ill switch with scro*



			
				lynux said:
			
		

> *...infact my tactic is improv... *




*Who's Industrial Revolution Is It Anyway*
_Hosted by Drew Carry_

This is a game where the points don't matter and power levels are awarded to whomever makes me laugh the hardest...


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Happy Birthday*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Well I'm off for tonight, in holland it's CARNAVALLLLL, in other words party time for the next 4 days
> And tomorrow it's my birtday so I'm off for a day I'm afraid but I'll tryto get to the boards tomorrow.
> 
> have a nice day and night ya all~~ *




Have fun and Happy B-Day.
And try not to kill to many brain cell, your'e gonna need 'em


----------



## Mr. Draco

ME?  Public enemy #4?  I'm flattered, but what did i do to earn THAT title?


----------



## kaboom

Mr. Draco please check your e-mail


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kaboom: email checked and replied to.

Edena: I looked over the rules and two things came up.  1) Kas is my PC, and therefore should not be counted in the Dark Union's total PL (like the god-emporer)  2) One other faction has an artifact: Kas (Artifact: Sword of Kas)

-Mr. Draco
Kas the Terrible, Co-leader of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Lynux - Read*

Lynux - We, the Lortmils Technomancy, are *contesting your claim to the Northern Lortmils*.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*GAH!*

Okay, It's done

The first Gnomish Industrial Revolution Threads are now archived on my site
Thats:
16 pages of the first thread
3 Pages of the second thread (Forester's temorary IR Thread)
and 9 pages of the second thread.

You can find them here:
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

The second IR thread is going to take a little longer since I'm working from the original Board pages, but I hope to have it up before the 20th. No Promises though.


----------



## Kalanyr

*My PC*

Kalanyr was born in the DemonWeb pits a drow half-fiend many long ages ago before Vecna rose probably before Greyhawk existed, even he is no longer sure of how many millenia he has lived, he fought mightily in the service of Lolth for the 400 years of his life, gaining much Knowledge of Magic and several items of great power, upon his death he was brought back as a Tan'ari, the evil and power he wielded in life allowed him to skip ,many ranks within the Tan'ari and retain much of his former power and begin as a Glabrezu where he mastered many secrets of the magical arts unknown to mortals, from there he swiftly worked his way up the ranks becoming for a short time a Marilith where he perfected his mastery of the longsword, and then was promoted to Balor, where he became a mighty warleader in the service of Lloth and won much of her favour. He has been sent to Oerth to watch over the Drow in this time, to see they do not fall before their foes and to counter the prodigious strength of Ilsenines Follower Anabstericon.

Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown,Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon,Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb,The Oozing One

Anarchic Balor(20HD) Wizard 20/Loremaster 10/Archmage 5/Arcane Devotee(Lolth) 10/Divine Oracle(Lolth) 10/Planeshifter 10/Fighter 10/Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/Blackguard 10/Cleric 10 (Lolth)/Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10/Ranger 20 (Foes Baatezu +5/Tanar'i +4/Celestials +3/Drow +2/Miscellaneous Fiends +1)

Weilder of the Blade of the DemonWeb +5 Unholy Chaotic Vorpal Bane vs Baatezu Longsword & The Blade of Fury +5 Unholy Chaotic  Flaming/Shocking/Acid/Cold Burst Longsword.

Wearer of the Crown of the Arcane Mind
+8 Deflection Bonus to AC,+8 Armour Bonus to AC,+20 Enhancement Bonus to Int,Wis,Cha,+8 Insight Bonus to saves,SR 11+Wearer's Level 

Wearer Robe of Flayed & Tormented Souls
Grants Improved Evasion,Uncanny Dodge (as 20th level rogue),Causes Fear,Radiates Unhallow effect, and grants +20 Enhancement Bonuses to Str,Dex & Con.

Stats without enhancement bonuses 
Str 44 Dex 34 Con 28 Int 48 Wis 39 Cha 38

Total Level:155


----------



## Kalanyr

*Dark Union*
We are certainly willing to ally with you.

*Edena*

I am trying to gain aid from the Planar Unseelie, offering them the backing of Kalanyr and his faction of Tanar'ri any 13 times they request it.

I am also trying to gain aid from the Slaadii offering them the chance to spread havoc & chaos throughout the land  (they will be gated in in Geoff, as far from my holdings and my allies holdings as possible)

If the Slaad will not come instead attempt to call upon the Daemons offering them the aid of Kalanyr and his faction of Tanar'ri any 13 times they request it.

The Drow shall be raising undead, the departed drow as mighty undead such as Vampires,Liches etc in return for their aid Kalanyr promises them some of his knowledge, The dead slaves as zombies,skeletons etc.

Ivid,his servants,the drow,Kalanyr and his fiends will be studying the mighty magic of the Arcane Age and the Technology of the IR.
Hmm I wonder if I can use tech to implant machine guns on the Tarrasque and use Arcane Age magic to give it a brain and a chaotic evil alignment?

What PL is Kal? 4 or 5?

I am claiming sufficient unclaimed evil powers to bring me up to 90-100, These powers are of your choice since it is hard to tell what is claimed and what is not, if unclaimed I will take the Yuan-ti Empire (The yuan-ti would doubtless like new land and we have little use for what lies above ground) as one if it is claimed, then I will take the Neogi instead (since Drow sometimes trade with Neogi and an alliance would be mutually beneficial) if it  is unclaimed if both are claimed I really have no preference.


----------



## William Ronald

*I'm back*

Hello,  William Ronald here.

I was away for most of the day.  I will be here for the next hour or so, put in an appearance at my best friend's birthday party, then run back here to help everyone.

I would like to clarify something.  I claimed some powers for Kesh, whom I have been told is leaving the thread.  I release anything I claimed for him.  I also will make a public apology to Kaboom for claiming something he had claimed. Sorry.  


I will spend most of the next hour catching up.

Also, after the party, I will be back and up for a while to help out with your questions.  Many of you have e-mailed your questions and concerns to me.  I have yet to check my yahoo mail account, so I apologize.

However, there are some concerns I will try to address, using the rules  of this thread.  Some of you know EXACTLY what it is.

If you need me, I will be here for the next hour.  You can contact me at  williamwronald@aol.com.

Well, I am going to have a quick dinner then catch up.  In the interim, I urge you to reread the rules and what Edena said about claiming powers and alignment which is an OFFICIAL RULE with EXCEPTIONS approved by Edena.  Also, feel free to claim powers for weak or new players to hold on to.

As I no longer claim the powers for Kesh that I mentioned earlier, I will claim the factions of Sterich and the Yeomanry, and the Circle of Eight and all other powers claimed by Kesh. (Sad to see him go.) I wish to keep Sterich and the Yeomanry as they make sense for my faction. I will offer Ishtarland and the other factions to new or underpowered players.

If you wish to contest a power, go ahead.

Talk to you soon.  Don't blow up Oerth while I am eating.  Otherwise, I may do my Cthulhu imitation


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Planar Claims*

Edena please note
Planar Claims:

The Githzerai:  We offer them the oppertunity to help stop the formation of a new mind flayer Empire. (sorry Riot) with Anabstercorian (?) here on Oreth, they should be coming to me.   I also offer to share technology.  They were supopsed to get some in the First IR, but like Iuz they got jipped.  I won't do that and the Gith of Greyspace can vouch for me on that one.

Earth Elementals:  Offer the oppertunity to smash lots of stuff. also metals of all kinds. (what else would an eath elemental want?)

The Dao of the elemental earth: A similar offer, but with less smashing and more wonders of the earth, as well as finished and exotic goods made from materials not readily avilible on there plane. wood for example.

~Turrosh Mak~


----------



## William Ronald

*Q&A for Mr. Draco*

_____________________________________________________________________________
William, I wana know 2 things, i think edena will have to answer them but mayB you can as well. 
1. The robots on the barrier peeks what kind of tech do they poses and what will their ownership or the posession of their tech mean in the tech race? 
2. Your forces in greyspace, how can they affect the happenings on Oerth itself, can they come down and give battle from teh skies or are they solely able to be deployed in greyspace? 
___________________________________________________________________________

Edena will have to rule.  I suspect the robots are at the highest tech level possible in the thread. However, it would be rather hard to transfer it over very easily. Going from the 1500s to 2100 is not easy.

As for the forces of Greyspace, I really don't know how this will work.  I am not all that familiar with spelljamming vessels.

Tomorrow, I will create a list of updated claims.  


I feel bad that Kesh has left us.  We could use some more players

So, invite anyone you talk to at EN World here.  Also, maybe mention this in your posts on other parts of the boards.

Turrosh Mak: Thanks for posting the old IR threads.  Everyone, please read these as we are going to learn about what happened on Toril in all likelihood.



William


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Spelljammers*

In previous IR threads Spelljammer vessles where used for both transport and military action within toril's atmosphere.  
Due to the Magicial nature of spelljammer ships, even the largest spelljammer can safely travel and manuever in an atmosphere.

Edena might have other notions on this of course


----------



## Creamsteak

I am trying to understand what is going on... so I am laying claim to the spoon. I know it isn't anything you use... but I am the guy with THE spoon till I understand this fully.

someone who has a clue email me please.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*The Last Word*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> someone who has a clue email me please. *




Well, that leaves me out...


----------



## William Ronald

*Alignment issues*

Creamsteak:

Please check the e-mail I just sent you.  It should help.  I hope you will consider joining us.  There are several powers you can claim.  If you need help, people here are pretty helpful.

People, remember that Edena has posted a rule on claiming factions and alignment:


William asks how alignment restricts your claims: 

If you are primarily claiming good and neutral powers, don't claim evil ones please (although Rary of Ket will work with the Baklunish, an exception.) 
If you are primarily playing evil powers, don't claim good powers or neutral and good powers (and be very careful about selecting neutral or heavily neutral powers.) 
Ulek is an enemy of the Pomarj. 
Nyrond is an enemy of Aerdi. 
Ket is an enemy of Bissel. 
Iuz is an enemy of Furyondy. 
Varnaith is an enemy of the Yuan-Ti empire. 
The Scarlet Brotherhood is feared by most powers. 
Vecna, Acererak, and Ivid are feared by everyone. 


People, please review your claims.

I will be going to sleep shortly. I will be back tomorrow afternoon.  Also, I bumped a few threads related to our IR thread up in the General RPG discussion forum.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Dividing the Bone March*

It seems Kalanyr has agreed to divide the area and take the greater northern part. (2/3rds.) He implied as much in an e-mail.


----------



## Kalanyr

Yes, I agreed the Drow part shall be known as The Dark Swamp PL 2 now Depending on Kal's power level I need 37-40 more points to be up to 100ish.


----------



## Maudlin

I don't want to become the busybody who makes ratty comments about everyone else's claims, and I fully agree it is more fun when at least some of the factions are bigger than most other people (evil empire syndrome). Nor is it very interesting when your influence is negligable.

That being said, the phrase "I am claiming sufficient unclaimed evil powers to bring me up to 90-100, These powers are of your choice" *really* made me twitch 

Why is having the maximum starting power allowed under the rules a goal in the first place? If, in turn one, all the evil conqueror factions ally (as they seem inclined to do) that will make one big uneatable force with over 350 PL, a growth rate of over 50 and the objective of 'destroy'. Everyone else would then be forced to also ally with each other or the IR would be over by turn 3.

(this is seperate from everyone temporarily working towards a common goal, like kicking the snot out of uppity archliches, of course )


----------



## Kalanyr

I'm playing Drow and you expect me to want to start playing weak? Everybody hates the drow even other drow!

But Maudlin has a point if they are unclaimed I am claiming the Yuan-ti Empire 30 (We could use a seaport, they could use a lot of surface we have no use for) (Total 77 + Kalanyr),The Elves of the Lost City 4 (Total 81 + Kalanyr) (They are evil elves they should get along well the drow). And now that its free the sea-league (we can cut a deal they get money and resources we get aid) PL 13 (Total 94 + Kalanyr). Should be 99 or 100.Yeah!

The Idea is to end the IR by turn 3 then try to kick the snot out of each other for dominance (not what I want to do but what I am expecting).


----------



## Maudlin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *I'm playing Drow and you expect me to want to start playing weak? Everybody hates the drow even other drow!
> *




Not weak. You were at PL 60 before, that's everything but weak. You had the Tarrasque ferchrissake 

I'm just saying the starting layout represents the status quo at the time just after Kas (and later Vecna) do their timewarp thing. If the Drow are at 100, why would they not have crushed other nations that are a mere piddling 20 strong? Or 10? Or 5? Dunn't make sense.



> *
> The Idea is to end the IR by turn 3 then try to kick the snot out of each other for dominance (not what I want to do but what I am expecting).
> *




It's what I'm expecting too, dropping the players from about 25 to 5. 

That's why I'm officially announcing that on the 19th, I'm contesting every nation that seems pressganged into its current alliance. Civil war, baby!


----------



## Kalanyr

Hey I have the PL 100 Forsaken in my mountain range for the love of god. 60 is weak!

Hmm, all mine make sense bar the Sea League which is possible, I'll drop that if you contest it (if you're going to tell me now and I'll drop it now, save me some trouble later)


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'm quite comfortable with that Idea maudlin since I'm very confident dat my claims make sense. Just a bunched up slaveryrealm in the hellfurnaces ^_^. And we've got some relative spelljammers too!
In the start I think I'm gonna bust out very agressively into the smaller things around me and when consolidated just consolidate and take a break and see what I can agree with whom .

Kalanyr we really have to come to a nice little alliance in this mountain else this isn't gonna work if we want to *$()@!*$)( all those good boys if we're gonna whack eachother over a silly mountain range. Since I SUCK at magic with my peeps you'd be a very welcome ally and My formians and a few lesser mindflayers are very well stocked in slaves  And the formians are always eager to construct and conquer, never matters how, just as long as we bring new land and new thralls to the queen!

And my spelljamming friends we're exiled by there earthed kin so they are in for a nice revenge against they who forced them into greyspace!


----------



## Kalanyr

Forsaken meet me on ICQ (148656461) or Turrosh's Chat Room. Lets talk.


----------



## Maudlin

Well, alright, replace 'officially announce civil war' with 'hope to gently dissuade'  The last thing I want to do is pretend to have any authority over who should get what.

My only interest is in seeing this thing work. Really. If the Forsaken is in your domain, he has been there for 40 years, in peace, and the forces actually inside the Hellfurnaces are significantly less than 100  

My immediate neighbours to the north are 5 times stronger than me (3 times if somehow the entire Scarlet Brotherhood came to Acererak's defense). He'll just have to row with the oars he's been given. When you're fighting a dragon, maybe it's unfair that you only have 2 arms, but that's the way it is.

Now you two will ally, and whammo, another power greater than just about all the powers of good in the world. I think I can guess your actions in turn 1  Obviously I have some different opinions about this than most, so I'll stop yammering about it, I just hope this whole thing won't have been a wasted effort for 80% of the players.


----------



## Kalanyr

I'm willing to drop things for new players and/or good reasons. Besides less power in nations means more power for an NPC Take Kalanyr vs the God Emporer for one.

An Alliance would be good 200 is enough to actually harm Vecna,of course it makes us a target for 10th and 11th level magics.


----------



## Maudlin

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *An Alliance would be good 200 is enough to actually harm Vecna,of course it makes us a target for 10th and 11th level magics. *




By my count, Vecna already is facing 380 PL (including 10th level magic and 2 artifacts (= 11th level magic apparently), and that's just from 5 of the evil players  Who needs the good guys? )


----------



## Serpenteye

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *
> Now you two will ally, and whammo, another power greater than just about all the powers of good in the world.  *




Perhaps the imbalance between good and evil could be corrected. The Celestial Imperium is almost as large as all of the Flannaes and the Empire of Lyrn is larger. 30 and 25 ppts seems a bit low for such huge nations. Maybe they are like Kanada or Kongo, a large surface with few people (The Empire of Lyrn is right in the rainforest belt), but they could easily be twise as powerful as they are accredited for now.


----------



## Kalanyr

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Who needs the good guys? ) *




The bad guys do, they (good guys) make good cannon fodder.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr:  Regarding your claims...  I don't think you can claim the elves of the lost city.  See, they are imprisoned inside of the adri forest which belongs to GnomeWorks.  I tried claiming them earlier and Edena said no.  Just letting you know!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I came from my vacation and skimmed the posts.
  I won't address the other things, but I wish to address two important things:

  I am very sorry Kesh had to drop out.
  We need more people.  I hope you'all can convince a couple of others to join.

  Please show more courtesy to Lynux, and to each other.
  Lynux's choice of nations is not stupid;  only time and events will tell if his choice was good or not.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena wb! Hope you had a nice "short" holliday  

Hoe you can reply to this:

__________________________________________________
William, I wana know 2 things, i think edena will have to answer them but mayB you can as well. 
1. The robots on the barrier peeks what kind of tech do they poses and what will their ownership or the posession of their tech mean in the tech race? 
2. Your forces in greyspace, how can they affect the happenings on Oerth itself, can they come down and give battle from teh skies or are they solely able to be deployed in greyspace? 
__________________________________________________

I thought turrosh replied they could be used for arial transport and airial combat/backup.

And I'd like to retract my claim over the istabar and reclaim the hold of the sea princes. Brings me to 98PL.

And a friend of mine is on a skiing trip but he'll 100% certain participate in the IR. And another might but that depends on if he get's his cable Inet in time.


----------



## lynux

Gnomework's was that email a threat?
Relinquish the claim and relations may be friendlier?


----------



## The Forsaken One

If he's smart it was. He'll kick your ass around oerth anytime and since he's 1 of the 2 tech boys you can't tell me you'll have more friends than he 

Ever thought of just relinquising that claim and be friends with gnome? Would be very benifactial for you. Because if you don't give it like the hold of the sea princes in my case and the robots. WE'll just come and get it 

The IR is about     W-A-R         so plz don't be surprised by a threat.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Indeed, Lynux, it was a threat.

Relinquish your claim on the Northern Lortmils, and relations will go smoother between us.  I did not mention allying with you - I said that I would probably not attack you, unless you attack me.  You would still be regarded as a hostile force - just one that I would be willing to ignore for a while.  Of course, if you decided that you wanted to ally with me, I would be more open to your ideas, if you remove your claim on the Northern Lortmils.  I do not make allies lightly, and those I ally with generally have access to my technologies.

And, the Forsaken One is right - being on slightly more friendlier terms with me would more than likely be beneficial to you.  I have some very powerful allies.  I do not like having an enemy at my backdoor.  Remove yourself from the Northern Lortmils, and perhaps I will ignore you.

Consider this offer carefully - you will either lose the Northern Lortmils, which is not very important to your most unusual empire, or lose everything you control because of the Northern Lortmils.  The choice is yours.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Lynux if you want to get somewhere take his advise. Gnome's technilogocal influence reaches FAR. And you aren't the most interesting ally because your just spread out everywhere and if someone wants something they'll won't ally you but just take it....
At least I will.

And it's nice to have some tact and insight about how this works and in how other people think. THis results in the fact it's nice to be right


----------



## kaboom

_____________________________________
Gnome's technilogocal influence reaches FAR.
_____________________________________

At least as far as the isle of phoenix so I suggest that unless you want a bunch of winged rangers shooting arrows at you, you should relinquish your claim.


----------



## William Ronald

*Checking in*

I will be away for a few hours.

Edena:  

I received an e-mail from Forrester answering my questions about his continued participation in the IR thread as the representative of the United Commonwealth of Toril:

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you -- I have been monstrously, monstrously 
busy at work. Brought a ton of stuff home to work on this weekend .

As long as the UC isn't immensely involved (i.e., one post a day will be 
sufficient), I would be happy to represent the UC of Toril.

And it looks like you guys are going to need all the help you can get .

So, the UC will be a player.

Edena, take it easy.  I will check back repeatedly.


Maudlin:  I think Edena wants to have most claims uncontested before the 20th so putting everything in contention may be a bad idea.  You may find you have made too many enemies. Thanks for the maps.

Everyone: I also sent an e-mail to creamsteak who seemed interested in this thread to give him a short briefing.  Also, a few players indicate that they will have someone join or may join.  I also have a few people putting messages out.

I will be out for a little while but will be back. So, any questions.

Edena wants us to treat Lynux with the respect that is due to him.  If you have a claim you wish to contest with him, talk to him.  He may be in great need of allies. Feel free to e-mail people and ask for their advice and aid.


The Forsaken One:  I will make note of your relinquishing Istivar and making a claim to the hold of the Sea Princes.  I will before bed tonight make a list of some of the more recent claims.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Planar Claims:

* Salamanders: I offer to share our knowledge of magic and any technology I may get with them.  Since many of them do "make a point of traveling through the planes, learning secrets to further their power" -MM p.160

* Rakshasas: I offer to make many of them leaders in my armies (their Su: Detect Thoughts should help them in those positions)  I also offer to share with them my knowledge of magic and any technology I may gain.  Since they "love rich living, gladly using their intelligence and power to maintain a decadent lifestyle at the expense of others"-MM p.153 (i.e. the knowledge of magic & technology i give them will help them with this on their home plane)

* Xill: I offer to them the possession of any enemy soldiers they capture as slaves.  The only condition is that I get to raise them as undead when they have died through implant.  I also offer to share any technology i gain with them.  Additionally, I offer to use my magical abilities to decrease the time it takes them to cross back to the ethereal plane.  Since "they can cross from the ethereal plane with a move action but take 2 rounds to cross back, during which they are immobile."-MM p.187


----------



## The Forsaken One

Tnx Will for the effort ur putting in. Guess Edena is quite happy with the relief from nervous and over active people who are busy with this IR hehe.

Well the switching of the claims makes more sense for my plans with this IR.

And William, I just remembered I asked you the name of the Formians intermadiate god Queen on mechanus. So if you've gotten your MotP back and you've got the itsi bitsi bit of time. Plz mailit to me or just post it. 

Tnx~ Keep up the good work -_____-


----------



## Serpenteye

*Peace*

The Dark Union hereby extend an offer of non-agression to all powers on Oerth, except for Vecna and those who allies or joins with our lesser neighbours the Iron league and Grandwood. Those who join these forementioned powers will find themselves with a very powerful enemy.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*TO: EVERYBODY, PLEASE READ!!*

This is a message from the leaders of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth (Serpenteyes & myself).

Fair people of Oerth, we wish you to know we have no qualm with any of you.  Only Vecna.  It is important that we create an alliance amongst ourselves to thwart this threat.  To this end we humbly request a non-agression pact with EVERY faction currently active (excepting Vecna and any allied with him).

This pact would entail:

*Ceasation of any active hostilities between the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth and all accepting factions.

*Not developing any future hostilities between the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth and all accepting factions.

*Not conducting any military campaigns against the Dark Union of Oerth.  In return we will not conduct any military campaigns against factions accepting this pact.

*Factions accepting this pact are allowed to conduct any military campaigns against other factions accepting this pact.

To this end, we request that the lands of Grandwood and the Iron League remain uncontested as those lands were ours in the past, and we intend to regain control of them.  Fear not, the citizens of those lands will be allowed to retain their current laws and standards of living.  The only effective change will be in who their rulers answer to.  If you wish to reaffirm this, when we have gained control of those territories (during the first turn) we will allow inspectors from any factions that accept the terms of this non-agression pact.

Please respond soon.

-Mr. Draco
Kas the Terrible, Co-leader of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Mr. Draco*

The Pomarj of course agrees, as this falls under our previous arangement.  We have no interest in either the Grandwood or the Iron Leauge, as these lands are far from us and have little statigic value to our aims.
Do what them what you will.
~Turrosh Mak~


----------



## lynux

Now that i have seen the map and located the piece of land you are talking about, its yours!  DO NOT CONSIDER THIS A WEAKNESS!  If you threaten me again I may not be so leanient!

I also have many allies that none of you know about, so I wouldnt be so fast to threaten me, for all you know I may be allied with everyone but the people you are allied with.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Ah, I see.

Thank you, Lynux, for being a reasonable person.

*Edena - I claim the Northern Lortmils*


----------



## The Forsaken One

hihihi we'll see about his allies, I'm just calling bluff here ^^


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Checking in*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Maudlin:  I think Edena wants to have most claims uncontested before the 20th so putting everything in contention may be a bad idea.  You may find you have made too many enemies. Thanks for the maps.
> *



I know, I know, I reconsidered almost immediately (in my next post)  Seemed a bit arrogant, even.

I'm sure we'll have a blast any old way it turns out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am posting here, then going offline again, to continue my break.

  Creamstreak, if you wish to join the IR, please come on in.
  Join the anarchy and the fun.
  Pick any powers you like ... and if they contest you for them, so be it!  
  Nothing like a monkey wrench to stop the production line. 

  Really, Creamstreak, if you wish to join in, please feel free to do so.
  Several powers are actually being held for any new people coming in.  Contact William concerning them.

  Now, everyone, where is John Brown?
  He represents Iuz, not a small figure in this IR.
  Where is he?
  I have not heard from him in over a week.
  I have not seen him post in over a week.
  Can you'all locate him?
  Tell him the IR is here, in In Character?

  I am very sorry we have lost Kesh.
  I request everyone try to find some new players, if you can.
  I can see you're having fun divvying up the powers, fighting over the powers, and plotting and allying with each other   - help me now, and bring even more people into our little anarchy!

  Just a request.  Thanks much.

  Edena


 P:S  Maudlin, I need to tweak the map slightly.
      If you look at Adri Forest, you'll see that there is a region to the west of it, between the Forest and the river.
  You have that area colored in green.
  That is incorrect.
  The Dark Union holds everything east and south of that river.
  The river is the frontier.

  Also, please a large spot (like the one in the Vast Swamp) on the Crystalmists directly west of Sterich.
  This is Kalanyr, his color.
  Then, fill in all of Geoff with Kalanyr's color.
  Include the 3 forests of Geoff, but not the hill range that divides it from Sterich.

  Then, place another large spot on the Hellfurnaces.
  This is Forsaken One's color.
  Place it where the mountains are southwest of the Yeomanry, southeast of Istivar, west-northwest of the Hold of the Sea Princes, and northeast of the Sea of Dust.

  Finally, place yet another large spot on the Hellfurnaces south of the Hold of the Sea Princes.
  This spot and it's color represents Festy Dog.

  And finally, if what I'm reading is true, change the northern Lortmils from the blue they currently are to the green of GnomeWorks.
  Since he has, apparently, gotten his way about the Peoples of the Northern Lortmils.

  EVERYONE ...  I have made changes to the Lists Post.
  I have read up on the Greyhawk Gazateer, and corrected some mistakes I made.
  I have changed the name of some of the nations.
  I have added a few new nations.
  Check your own lists, and make sure of things.

  Now, I have not yet updated your lists for any of the posts made since I stated I was going offline.
  However, I will do that when I return.

  Edena

P:S  The IR does not have to be about everyone alpha-striking everyone else on Turn One.
  The Wanderer is hoping you will turn your fury on the Torilians.
  Of course, it is up to you.
  I had hoped some of this diplomacy would occur during the actual IR - by the time the actual IR starts, everyone will have their alliances set, plans made, etc.  
  Of course, after the devastation of Turn One, you may have to rethink all your alliances, plots, intrigues ...


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Of course, after the devastation of Turn One, you may have to rethink all your alliances, plots, intrigues ... *



The most carefully laid plans last until the first second of battle 

You didn't expect people to sit on their hands for 2 weeks, did you?  I'll add the tweaks tomorrow first thing, just ran a 10-hour session, and I've lost all feeling in the right side of my body


----------



## kaboom

Edna: the claims list doesn’t show my claim of the the Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace.

My e-mail is down so don't expect any replies from me


----------



## Black Omega

Hmm..since someone reminded me they are in my territory...

The Coalition of Light and Shadow (Seelie Court, Highfolk, etc) are claiming the Circle of Eight.


----------



## kaboom

Edna: what is the maximum speed (in M.P.H.) of a flying citadels and ships?


----------



## William Ronald

Mr.  Draco:

I am still considering your offer. As none of the territories you mentioned are near me, I can not claim them, others may feel differently.

(I have a ton of e-mails to catch up with.)

Lynux, I hope you realize that no one is attacking you.  Some of your claims do seem to confuse other people.  I hope you will be a big part of our thread.

Creamsteak,  I have not heard from you.  (It is the weekend in the U.S. so you may be busy.) If you want to join our merry little thread, I will bring you up to speed.  We have several people holding countries for new players.

I will be checking the boards repeatedly for the next few hours.  I will run things until Edena gives the official "I'm back" signal.  I will also e-mail John Brown.

Any questions or comments, feel free to post here.  Or e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com


----------



## lynux

I want to propose an offer.  I will relinquish one faction with a PL of 15 or less to anyone if they are willing to make an Alliance
Does anyone accept?  
This is only going once.  
and if Vecna wants it, sorry, I dont want to get slaughered.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

lynux said:
			
		

> *I want to propose an offer.  I will relinquish one faction with a PL of 15 or less to anyone if they are willing to make an Alliance
> Does anyone accept?
> This is only going once.
> and if Vecna wants it, sorry, I dont want to get slaughered. *




Greetings Lynux.  I will be more than happy to ally with you for the Robot faction (PL3) and the Vale of the mage (PL 4).  I know that you said One power of fifteen or less, but these are both small and High risk areas in your South West. They will be difficult to defend.  

note that these are both located in the Crystalmists mountain range and are at risk from Darkness and Kallanyr.

Also, know that I have frends who might be able to help you further you goals.

E-mail me at Litberg@Yahoo.com if you want to go into more detail.

~Turrosh Mak~


----------



## Darkness

I claim the *Empire of Erypt* (PL 35).


----------



## William Ronald

*Claims since Edena's last update*

Hello, everyone.   

I have listed claims made since Edena's last post.  So without further delay:

New and revised claims as  of 11:42 PM Central Standard time on Feb 10th  (5:42 a.m. GMT on Feb 11th.):

Darkness claims the Empire of Erypt.  He is contesting with Lynux for it.

Lynux has offered territory valued up to 15 PL for an ally.  Turrosh Mak is countering with an offer for the Robot faction (PL3) and the Vale of the mage (PL 4).

Mr. Draco has made the following claims:

Planar Claims: 

* Salamanders: I offer to share our knowledge of magic and any technology I may get with them. Since many of them do "make a point of traveling through the planes, learning secrets to further their power" -MM p.160 

* Rakshasas: I offer to make many of them leaders in my armies (their Su: Detect Thoughts should help them in those positions) I also offer to share with them my knowledge of magic and any technology I may gain. Since they "love rich living, gladly using their intelligence and power to maintain a decadent lifestyle at the expense of others"-MM p.153 (i.e. the knowledge of magic & technology i give them will help them with this on their home plane) 

* Xill: I offer to them the possession of any enemy soldiers they capture as slaves. The only condition is that I get to raise them as undead when they have died through implant. I also offer to share any technology i gain with them. Additionally, I offer to use my magical abilities to decrease the time it takes them to cross back to the ethereal plane. Since "they can cross from the ethereal plane with a move action but take 2 rounds to cross back, during which they are immobile."-MM p.187
Kaboom posted:

Edna: the claims list doesn’t show my claim of the the Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace.

Black Omega posted:

The Coalition of Light and Shadow (Seelie Court, Highfolk, etc) are claiming the Circle of Eight.

William Ronald (me) would like to make sure that he has claims listed to traditional allies Yeomanry, Sterich, and Gran March.

I am also holding powers for new players.


----------



## Kalanyr

Mr Draco & Serpent Eye:

We accept your offer of none aggression and are willing to offer you tech aid (the full amount we can) in return for the secrets of 10th and 11th Level magics.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Do you all see the last post I made?
  I have just looked at all of the posts (all 12 pages of them on my word processor) made prior to my post.

  I have modified the Lists again, to account for claims.

  It is still unclear to me whether the Peoples of the Northern Lortmils are contested.
  I know GnomeWorks is claiming it, and I know Lynux claimed it.  
  Has Lynus given up his claim, or is he contesting?

  - - -

  Now - to answer a few other letters, in the order in which they occurred:

  All the Planar claims are noted, and I have put them on the Lists.
  Undead claims are noted, and put on the Lists.

  What are the Xill?  What alignment?  Where do they come from?
  What plane do the Planar Rakshasa come from?

  Acererak, you were successful in your efforts to claim the demons and the xeg-yi.

  Zelda - I wish to be e-mailed questions, and comments.  That way, more posts can be put on the main thread, which is limited to 200 posts.

  Forsaken One - the robots in the Barrier Peaks do not have a society per se.  They are currently mindlessly maintaining themselves and creating new copies of themselves.
  It is really not possible to gain anything from them.  They won't teach anyone anything, and they will attack intruders.
  What pieces of high technology one could take away from there, won't make a difference in your Power Level.

  Now, raiding the City of the Gods will make a difference to your Power Level.
  But remember the consequences of such raiding (see the rule on City of the Gods in the Rules Post.)

  The robots of S3 can obtain a purpose and drive.
  You can give them one.
  But they really can't aid you in advancing technologically - there are too few of them, too much of their technology was smashed when they crash-landed, and most of them are mindless automatons anyways.

  Turrosh Mak said:

 Who's Industrial Revolution Is It Anyway 
  Hosted by Drew Carry 

  This is a game where the points don't matter and power levels are awarded to whomever makes me laugh the hardest... 

  Heh.  LOL!  Good one, Turrosh.  Although Power Levels do count in this game ...

  Turrosh, thanks for archiving the IRs.  
  It's a long read, folks, what he has archived!
  As you will see in reading, it was sheer chaos and anarchy.  But it was fun.
  Let's hope this IR is fun, and does not flop like a dying frog ...

  Kalanyr - I'm still working on Player Characters.
  I haven't yet looked at the Player Character thread.
  I will.  And I'll give PLs to each PC.

  Turrosh Mak - your claim to the Githzerai and Earth Elementals was successful.  They are coming to help you.
  The Dao come, after a long period of thinking it over.

  Creamstreak - again, I hope you wish to join us.

  Maudlin posted:

Why is having the maximum starting power allowed under the rules a goal in the first place? If, in turn one, all the evil conqueror factions ally (as they seem inclined to do) that will make one big uneatable force with over 350 PL, a growth rate of over 50 and the objective of 'destroy'. Everyone else would then be forced to also ally with each other or the IR would be over by turn 3. 

(this is seperate from everyone temporarily working
towards a common goal, like kicking the snot out of
uppity archliches, of course )

  I admit, I did not foresee this.
  I saw each power starting in the 20 to 40 point range.
  Ah, how things change.

  Please mind you, devastated countries do not produce PL (or, at least, they don't produce as much.)
  If you'all go to all out war on Turn One, and state mass devastation of each other's nations, the PL on the board is going to drop considerably.

  Also, if you get powerful enough, and the combined strength of several allied powers reaches 1,000, the Torilians are going to see you as a threat.
  They just might decide to do something about that threat.

  Please remember that the Torilians can enter the Planar Arms Race, and they are already in the Magical Arms Race and the Technological Arms Race.
  Their PL will continue to increase each Turn.

  Kalanyr:  I gave you the Neogi of Realmspace, since it made more sense than the Yuan-Ti empire (which is way over on another continent, and difficult to access except by magic.)
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest cannot be claimed until someone smashes their way into Adri Forest and states they are attempting to undo the Curse, which is being produced by an artifact.
  GnomeWorks currently holds the Adri Forest - he will not have a chance to state any attempt until Turn One, if he wishes to attempt at all.
  Kalanyr, the Sea League will not join.  The drow frighten them off.

  Kalanyr, you have close to 100 points of PL now.  Check your claims on the Claims List. 


  Maudlin said:

  That's why I'm officially announcing that on the 19th, I'm contesting every nation that seems pressganged into its current alliance. Civil war, baby! 

  Maudlin, you can do that.  Yes, you can do that.
  However, when EVERY OTHER power in the IR descends on you like a tidal wave, don't blame me! 

  Kalanyr said:

  I'm willing to drop things for new players and/or good reasons. Besides less power in nations means more power for an NPC Take Kalanyr vs the God Emporer for one. 
  An Alliance would be good 200 is enough to actually harm Vecna,of course it makes us a target for 10th and 11th level magics.


  Mind you, Acererak has allied with Vecna.  You have double trouble now. (wicked chuckle.)
  Cheers on your post concerning new players.
  I hope, when I get back to the post, and read the replies made since my last post (not this one) that new players will have joined!

  Forsaken One - I have once more placed your claim to the Hold of the Sea Princes on the board.
  That is now a contested claim, as Lynux is claiming it also.

  Spelljammers can sail anywhere in Greyspace.
  They can easily sail through an atmosphere.
  They can land and take off.
  They can be used as aerial bombardment platforms.
  They can land and disgorge troops.
  They are altogether very versatile.

  If someone has laid claim to one of the spelljamming races, it means basically that you can transport large parts of your army anywhere on Oerth, in any given Turn.

  Some powers, like the Solistarim, already have access to spelljammers, even though they have not claimed any of the spelljamming races.

  IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  William said:

   Edena: 

  I received an e-mail from Forrester answering my
questions about his continued participation in the IR thread as the representative of the United Commonwealth of Toril: 

Sorry I haven't gotten back to you -- I have been monstrously, monstrously  busy at work. Brought a ton of stuff home to work on this weekend . 

  As long as the UC isn't immensely involved (i.e., one post a day will be  sufficient), I would be happy to represent the UC of Toril. 

  And it looks like you guys are going to need all the help you can get . 

  So, the UC will be a player. 

  (Yes, they are now a player, and Forrester is now in the lists.
  This definitely throws a wrench into the gears, since a 1,000 point power is on the boards.
  All I can say is ... leave it alone, and hope it leaves you alone.
  Or, do as the Wanderer says, and go after it.  But don't blame me for the consequences.)

   Serpenteye (and Mr. Draco later in another way) said:

                    Serpenteye

Peace 

The Dark Union hereby extend an offer of non-agression to all powers on Oerth, except for Vecna and those who allies or joins with our lesser neighbours the Iron league and Grandwood. Those who join these forementioned powers will find themselves with a very powerful enemy.

  Interesting.  Blackmail.  NOW I know why nobody has claimed the Iron League.
  This does not mean the Iron League won't ask to join one of the Powers, though!
  They may just ask to join you, GnomeWorks, or you, William, or even you, Darkness.

  These are good people.
  Will you allow them to be crushed, helpless and unaided, by the evil forces of the Dark Union?

  This is the kind of thing that would sway the good Planars, by the way, into coming and helping you ... were you to take up the cause of the Iron League and Grandwood.


  Kas is now a Player Character.
  I have removed him from the Dark Union, and placed him in the Player Character category for Mr. Draco.
  Serpenteye, that means he won't show up on your list at all.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

First of all, I'm still on vacation (if one can call it that.)
  Just trying to make my job easier once I get back, by updating the Lists as I can (it takes time to do that ...)

  Williams is still moderator until I return.
  Williams, thank you for helping me! 

  Black Omega - Williams has claimed the Circle of Eight.
  The claim is now contested between you and him.


  Concerning the speed of the Flying Citadels and Ships of the Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix:

  The ships of the Sky League can make 40 mph in good weather, maybe 60 mph if a powerful wind is at their back.

  The Flying Citadels can cruise along at about 20 mph.

  Spelljammers can roar through an atmosphere at 200 mph (although the crew had better stay belowdecks if it does.)
  Spelljammers can roar through an atmosphere at 100 mph if the crew is on-deck.

  Most spelljammers, in order to cover great distances, will leave the atmosphere and enter near-space, flying at thousands of miles an hour around the globe until they are over their destination.
  Then they will slow down, and descend through the atmosphere.


  To William - I am not back yet.  Just trying to make things easier for you by doing my share.
  Again, thanks for the help!
  I have to go to the Player Character thread, have a look at it, and assign all the PCs Power Level values, and put them on the Lists Post.

  Darkness, your claim to Erypt is noted.
  As Williams has pointed our, the claim is contested with Lynux.
  Williams, Mr. Draco's Planar claims were successful (except the Xill, which are in question.)
  Williams, note that you and Black Omega are contesting the Circle of Eight.

  Again, I need more information on the Xill and where the Rakshasa make their home plane.
  Mr. Draco's claim to the Xill is uncertain until then.


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *First of all, I'm still on vacation (if one can call it that.)
> Just trying to make my job easier once I get back, by updating the Lists as I can (it takes time to do that ...)
> Black Omega - Williams has claimed the Circle of Eight.
> The claim is now contested between you and him.*



*
Interesting, since he was the one who mentioned to me that it was in my area.  We'll just have to have a 'chat' about this.*


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Maudlin, you can do that.  Yes, you can do that.
> However, when EVERY OTHER power in the IR descends on you like a tidal wave, don't blame me! *



Don't worry, I'll stay in those territories only long enough to sow the fields with salt and attach motion-sensitive boobytraps to all the inhabitants  (why was Space, Above and Beyond cancelled anyway?) Nono, seriously, I retracted that claim, it's not up to me to say how other people should play. I'm just concerned about what you so inimitably called the Alpha-Strike 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Mind you, Acererak has allied with Vecna.  You have double trouble now. (wicked chuckle.)*



Hmm.. I've posted my strong desire to do so, and mailed Bonedagger about it, but I've still not received a reply to either. Obviously, if Vecna has been rendered comatose by the rigours of timetravel, it is not in Acererak's best interest to wave his flag in the face of a united Oerth (which has now grown to about 100 times his own power). If agelong unlife teaches anything, it is pragmatism


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Edena*

Lynux has given up the Northern Lortmils, and then I claimed them.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena I'd claimed the Jamming Illithid and the Neogi a whole while back. So the neogi would be contested between Kalanyr and me. I discussed this matter with kalanyr and we came to the agreement that he relinquishes his claim over the neogi and he reclaims the Yuan-Ti.
Also I'm claiming the Unseelie for Planar arms race. Why? To come aid their realmed kin offcourse with the prospects of crushing and exterminating those horrid light and love loving kin of theirs!

My claims now would correctly be:

FORSAKEN ONE 

Modrons (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Formians (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
Unseelie of the plane of fairy (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race.

Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 

Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 *

Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

So I hope you edit the claims list as soon as you can for me and kalanyr.


----------



## Black Omega

lynux said:
			
		

> *I want to propose an offer.  I will relinquish one faction with a PL of 15 or less to anyone if they are willing to make an Alliance
> Does anyone accept?
> This is only going once.
> and if Vecna wants it, sorry, I dont want to get slaughered. *




The offer does sounds interesting.  In the interestests of pursuing peace the Coalition of Light and Shadow (Seelie Court, Highfolk, etc etc) might be interested in this, with out interests extending to the Wolf and Tiger Nomads.  Weak factions but it does secure the borders.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Omega, look what nice new neighbours you're getting. Wouldn't really call that secure the borders  You've got a nice little buffer now to prevent you from the first blows from above.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, the Neogi were already claimed, so I gave you the Yuan-Ti Empire, as you requested.
  You're pretty close to 100 now (but not quite there.)

  Lynux, you're at 102 in Power Level.  You must relinquish some claim, to go to 100 or below.

  The Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace are contested.
  Erypt is contested.
  The Hold of the Sea Princes is contested.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Important*

Check the Lists again, everyone.
  I have updated it, based on your posts.

  Is everything accurate?

  John Brown must be located.
  We cannot play this IR without Iuz.  Iuz is too critically important.

  Where is Frigid Spleen?

  If you can find any new players for this IR, I would appreciate it.
  Even if it means redivvying the claims.

  - - -

  The following Powers have still not been claimed (these I am sure of ... there may be 2 or 3 others)

  Storm-Riders of Telchuria (agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky) (far northwest off-map) PL 35 

  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (high elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2 

  (The Iron League)

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3 
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 3 
  Free City of Irongate (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4 
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3)

  Peoples of the Grandwood (Oeridian humans, suel humans, some humans of other types, high elves, wood elves, grey elves, wild elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3


  Edena_of_Neith

P:S  Maudlin, I repeat:  the region between the river and the Adri Forest is held by the Dark Union (in purple), and not by the Eastern League (in green.)
  The Dark Union holds everything east and south of that river.

  Kalanyr holds all of Geoff, including the 3 forests in that area, but not the hills separating Geoff from Sterich (nobody holds them.)

  Since Kesh has left us, and Williams has claimed them, put the Yeomanry and Sterich in William's orange color.

  Thanks.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Maudlin, I made a mistake.

  Those are not the Stonelands.
  They are the Flinty Hills.  My apologies.

  Gamboge Forest is just to the west of the Flinty Hills.  The Eastern League does not control Gamboge Forest.  Put the forest back in normal colors.

  Also, the tiny region south of Almor, south of the river, is not held by the Eastern League.
  The Dark Union holds that.

  Talk about a thorn in the side - see the forest at the easternmost point of Kalanyr's control (he controls Geoff.)
  You show the Kevellond League as controlling the eastern part of that forest.
  That's incorrect.  Kalanyr controls it.

  Also, Kalanyr controls 2/3rds of the Bone March.
  Give him the 2/3rds towards Ratik, away from the borders of the Dark Union.
  This area is now called the Dark Swamp, I believe.

  Maudlin, the Vesve Forest needs to be named.  (That giant forest in light blue west of the Whyestil Sea.)

  The Burneal Forest should be named.  It is the subarctic forest between the Wolf Nomads and the Solistarim.
  There are nasty things living in there ...


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Important*

Edit -- incomplete post.


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Important*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *P:S  Maudlin, I repeat:  the region between the river and the Adri Forest is held by the Dark Union (in purple), and not by the Eastern League (in green.)
> The Dark Union holds everything east and south of that river.
> *



I'd already changed the bits outside the forest to purple, do you mean they also have the southeastern part of the Ardi forest itself? (Just checking 'cause you'd previously said to take out the purple there ) If not, I'm not sure what part you mean...

Also, could you check if the Bone March is properly distributed? I wasn't sure how far it reached. I'll know a lot more about oerthian geography before this is done, I do know that


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No part of the Adri Forest is held by the Dark Union.

  The area I'm referring to is the small part in green south of Almor, and south of the river that is Almor's southern and eastern border.

  This area lies between the river and the sea.

  I think you have Bone March just about right.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena and Maudlin. I'd like a ruff scetch of a "map" not detailed but a simple map with ALL THE factions on it or at least the ones not on teh greyhawk map. I want to know what lies west of me and where. Not that someone jsut attacks me from the west while there are 2 other countries in between.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Beautiful, Maudlin!   
  That's just right!

  Let's put in a few names.
  Let these poor people know what's what!

  Grandwood is the name of the forest in the southeastern part of the Dark Union, and not held by them.

  Rel Astra is the name of the region east of the Grandwood, and north of Medegia.

  Adri Forest is the name of that big forest that stretches into the Dark Union.

  Gamboge Forest is the name of the forest Nyrond doesn't control - I had you take the green off of it, remember?

  Phostwood is the name of the forest west of the Theocracy of the Pale, north of Nyrond, and east of the Empire of Iuz.

  Garrel Enkdal sits in the Raker Mountains

  The mountains between The Hold of Stonefist and the Frost Barbarians are called the Griff Mountains.

  The mountains by the snow barbarians are called the Corusk Mountains.

  Irongate sits at the narrow point betwween Onnwall and Idee (put a tiny BLACK circle there to represent it.)

  The hills to the northeast of Irongate are called the Iron Hills.

  The 2 islands in the Nyr Dyv NOT already colored belong to William and his Kevellond League.

  That forest west of Greyhawk is the Gnarley Forest.

  The big forest in the middle of Iuz's Empire is Fellreev Forest.

  Try all those names.  It should help things.
  There are more names, but try those first.  We'll make everyone an expert in Flanae Geography!

  Also, I know this will ruin some people's day, but:

  See those 3 forests on the big peninsula with the frost, ice, and snow barbarians?
  They do not hold those.  Those forests should go back to their normal color of light green.

  See that forest way up there near the Hold of Stonefist, in their dark blue?
  They DO NOT HOLD that forest.  Put it back in normal light green.

  See that forest right next door in Iuz's domain, all colored in red?
  Iuz does NOT hold that forest.  Put that forest back in normal green.


----------



## kaboom

*Reasons for the planers to stay.*

I claimed the water elementals, the djinns, and the air elementals. Here are the reasons why they should stay. 

The Djinn: I say to them: we are in dark times and unless you help us, a entire race may never fly again. If that fails then I offer them technology and magical secrets.

The water elementals: I offer to open underwater gates to the plane of water after the war, so they can freely come in and out of this plane.

The air elementals: I offer to open gates to the plane of air after the war, so they can freely come in and out of this plane.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hmm try spoils of war, owno your a good guy ^_^


Hey what the hell, I'm claiming the sea of dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'll get my spelljammers to operate from the forgotten city if that ain't a too crazy idea.


----------



## Maudlin

There you go. I noticed those mountains in the northeast had snuck back to being coloured in (nasssty sneaky barbarianssesss); sorry about that, had a crash a few days ago and had to revert to an earlier version.

I probably won't be around anymore today, hot date 

Forsaken One -- I'd love to, but I don't really have a map of greater Oerth, just the Flanaess unfortunately.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena: The Xill are Lawful Evil and from the ethereal plane.  Information about them can be found in the Monster Manual 3rd edition.  As to the Rakshasa, I'm not sure what plane they live on, the Monster Manual didn't say.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Everybody:* Please reply to the non-agression pact i offerred in the name of the Dark Union!  The full text is on page 9.


----------



## kaboom

*Spindrift Isles?*

Edna: on the map there are some islands marked Spindrift isles. Do they have a PL?


----------



## Maudlin

Kaboom-- Those are listed as the Lendore Isles in the list, and they're claimed by Alyx already. (I admit the dark green colour isn't as distinctive as it could be)


----------



## Serpenteye

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Mr Draco & Serpent Eye:
> 
> We accept your offer of none aggression and are willing to offer you tech aid (the full amount we can) in return for the secrets of 10th and 11th Level magics. *




Non aggression we can agree with, and consider it a binding agreement. As for the other... surely you realise it's not a proportionate exchange. We offer you technology for technology, point for point, and throw in the virgin I promised earlier to make the deal more appetizing.


----------



## William Ronald

*Claims Clarification*

Edena:  I e-mailed John Brown and have yet to hear from him.  The same with Creamsteak.  I also have bumped one of the IR threads on the general discussion boards. I will e-mail Frigid Spleen.  In the interim, rest. You have earned it.


Hello, everyone:

I am checking in and will come back in a few hours.

Now, here is my clarification.

Black Omega:  I was reserving the Circle of Eight for Kesh. I relinquish my claim. As Mordenkainen is in the Yatils, it makes sense that you have them.

The Lortmils were transferred by Lynux to Gnomeworks in a diplomatic move.  Lynux, he might prove to be a valuable ally. At least he will be a major source of technology


Kaboom: You had claimed the Sky Riders of Telchuria when they were the Sky Riders of Hyperborea.  Therefore, your claim is recognized.

Mr. Draco:  Not ignoring you, but I want to see if someone will claim those lands.  I have been answering a ton of e-mails. So when I have not been on the boards I have been seeking to help our members.   I have been deluged by e-mails and busy with the real world.

Maudlin: Maybe try another shade of green, and see if it works better.  Just do a quick test at home on different shades of green.  When you have time after your hot date.

I also can't find my Manual of the Planes.  Can someone let the Forsaken One know about the rulers of the Formians, the ant-like creatures from Mechanus, or is it Nirvana here.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Formian Queens*

From the Manual Of The Planes, pg 128

"At the heart of the formian Realm, surrounded in all directions by colonized cogs, lies the centermost cog where the Scion Queen Mother Resides.  Formian Myrmarchs believe that the Scion Queen Mother's cog, which has a diamiter of at least 3000 miles, is the center cog for all of Mechanus and imparts movement to all other cogs on the plane.
Whether true or simply a belief, the granduer of the two sided city hivethat covers the surface area of the cog is godly in it's slendor.  The Scion Queen Mother Herself claimsthe power of an Intermediate deity, though this claimis difficult to scrutinize.  Thirty-three garganttuan queens of maximum advancement attend the Scion Queen Mother at all times, and even her escorts are still dwarfed by the Scion Queen Mothers bulk."


----------



## William Ronald

Thanks, Turrosh Mak.

I am sure that the Forsaken One thanks you too.

Have you talked to Lynux yet?


----------



## Uvenelei

*I want in!*

Alright, I've read the first attempt at this IR, and this looooong pre-IR thread, and I'm quite confused. However, that's never stopped me before, and it won't stop me now: I want in on the IR. However, I'm lost as to what's going on now, and I know very little of Greyhawk, so I could use a little help. 

I'm not going to pick any powers now, partly because it seems like the folks running the IR have been saving powers up for new players, and partly because I need to be caught up first.

Please email me at  bhplunkett@students.wisc.edu, Edena, William, or whoever's in charge. Thanks.


----------



## kaboom

*What!?!?*

I never claimed the Sky Riders of Hyperborea.


----------



## William Ronald

*Sky Riders*

Kaboom,

I thought you had claimed them for your Sea and  Skyleague.

Maybe you can claim them and offer them to Zelda, who is severely underpowered.  They are north of her lands.  It may help you gain a valuable new ally for whatever you plan to do in the thread.

Uvenelei,  I will e-mail you.  I will be glad to help you in any way that I can.  


Also, I heard from someone else who  is interested in our thread.

Frigid Spleen: If you are reading this, please post. Edena wants to know if you are still in the thread.

John Brown:  Please let us know that you are here.  I e-mailed you.


William


----------



## William Ronald

*New Players?*

We may have two new players soon.

For those of you who are claiming nations for new players, this is an official alert. 

Please check the map at http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/Greyhawk.jpg.  This is useful for current and new players.  Maudlin, you are to be congratulated for your efforts.

Turrosh Mak:

Can you repost the links on your pages? Thanks.

Going to sleep. I failed my will save.

William


----------



## Maudlin

The url above points to the map, if you're confused as to who is what, check http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html for one with the legend included.

(now updated with a whole bunch of geographical names Edena sent over)


----------



## Kalanyr

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non aggression we can agree with, and consider it a binding agreement. As for the other... surely you realise it's not a proportionate exchange. We offer you technology for technology, point for point, and throw in the virgin I promised earlier to make the deal more appetizing. *




"Hmm, I can accept this offer. What would you like for the secrets of Arcane Magic? I have been studying this magic longer than you have lived and yet it still escapes me in all but my home plane! I must know it!"


----------



## Darkness

Sleep, dear thread...


----------

